# B-movie :Roll call : who goes where?



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

Six late teens-early twenties, out to have some fun in an out-of-the-way nature reserve, staying in Uncle Roger's woodland cabin for a week of boozing, partying, playing games, hunting. What on earth could go wrong, right?

I'm carefully starting a single PBEM, since last time I started two and discovered that it was a bit more than I could handle. So, with a lot more experience behind my belt I'll try again.

The concept is simple. One of the players has got an uncle, Uncle Roger. Uncle roger has got a large cabin/bungalow in the scottisch highlands/oregon forests/canadian plains... He uses it as a hunting lodge, a place to get away from his wife and kids and hang out with the guys.
His favorite nephew just graduated. Two months before his first job starts. So Uncle kindly lent him the keys to his bungalow, his toyota landcruiser and tells him to invite some friends.


SO here's the catch. I want six players, whom all should incorporate each-others backgrounds. One of you is the nephew/niece to uncle Roger.

Starting : lvl 1-2 modern character. Just plain, avarage people. I don't mind if someone plays a junior marine straight from basecamp, but no "when I was 3 my father was ambassador in Japan. The japanese chef-coock trained me in the secret ninja-arts blablable". 32 pt buy. No supernatural stuff.

You can all be family, friends, lovers, whatever. Just make sure you know each-other very very well. There'll be some action and a lot of role-playing. I will decide who's in and who's not depending on the characters and character-background interaction.

Starring:

Godess FallenAngel as Brittany Johnson
Bobitron as Stephanie McMillan
Taitzu52 as Rian "Rod" Berger
Bront as Brian Johnson
Zantriel as John Snow
D20Dazza as "meat"
Jennileerose as Shannon

In Memoriam:
Seeten as Brittany Johnson

Rogue Gallery

The Game:

the opening scenes



Have fun,

The Shambling One.


----------



## Ferrix (May 20, 2005)

Actually, this looks sort of fun.  Maybe I'll just play a minutely younger me


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

Welcome, ferrix. You should kinda get the idea. As to what will happen once the characters get to the cabin? Well , just watch some B-movies. 

There will be some fighting, but also a lot of problem-solving, tinkering with equipment and trying to convince people not to do certain things, some sneaking around, basically, any type of character will find it's use.

Just throw some wild ideas out there, we'll see.


----------



## Seeten (May 20, 2005)

Can I be Evil Ash?


----------



## Bobitron (May 20, 2005)

This looks like fun, I love playing ordinaries in these type of situations. A bit too busy right now, though. Best of luck and I'll peek in once in a while.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 20, 2005)

Wow, this sounds fun.  I think I'd like to be the dirty mouthed punk rocker.  They always die quick in the movies.  No ninjas here, thank you.  Can I get an NPC punk rock chick attatched to my hip so I don't feel obligated to sleeze on any PCs?


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Tempting.  I've not done a modern game, but I wouldn't mind trying.  Count me in as a possable alternate if nothing else.

Edit: Actualy, I came up with an interesting idea for a character, that would also include the cabin keys.

Brian is on leave after navy boot camp, waiting till he ships off for S.E.A.L. training.  His uncle, an old Navy officer himself, was so pround of Brian that he offered him the use of the cabin.  So Brian rounded up a bunch of his old high school and college buds for a party up in the old cabin.

Now I'll flesh it out a bit more (including using more correct terminoligy, not normaly a bit millitary buff).  Will probably build a fast hero L2 with Military Ocupation.  Since he's still raw, he won't have all the cool military training, but he'll be basicly in good shape, alert, and have a little basic combat training.  Obviously, I'll set him up heading towards a few Advanced classes, but those are way down the road.

If it works better, I can work him going into base navy training instead of after training but before any real training.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Can I be Evil Ash?




Wel, yes, as in : the possibility that you will lose a limb and attach a chainsaw is inherent to the game.


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Wow, this sounds fun. I think I'd like to be the dirty mouthed punk rocker. They always die quick in the movies. No ninjas here, thank you. Can I get an NPC punk rock chick attatched to my hip so I don't feel obligated to sleeze on any PCs?




There defenitly has got to be a punk-rocker. I will not play a punk-chick npc. If you can get someone to play a bubblegumchewing airhead (or the promqueen attracted to a neutered version of a rebel who dies in scene two anyway so he won't offend too many people), more kudos to you. Go punk-rocker go.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> There defenitly has got to be a punk-rocker. I will not play a punk-chick npc.




What's the fun in that?  

(really to busy for a new game...  )


----------



## Bobitron (May 20, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> If you can get someone to play a bubblegumchewing airhead (or the promqueen attracted to a neutered version of a rebel who dies in scene two anyway so he won't offend too many people), more kudos to you. Go punk-rocker go.




Must... resist... temptation...


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Edit: Actualy, I came up with an interesting idea for a character, that would also include the cabin keys.
> 
> Brian is on leave after navy boot camp, waiting till he ships off for S.E.A.L. training. His uncle, an old Navy officer himself, was so pround of Brian that he offered him the use of the cabin. So Brian rounded up a bunch of his old high school and college buds for a party up in the old cabin.
> 
> ...




As a starter, I don't have any problem with a military type character. But before focussing on the build, try to build in the rest of the crew. How does a military type get to hang out with the punk-rocker?


Basically, what I'm trying to do is to create a bunch of characters that know each other, and then put them through nine kazillion kinds of .
I want to see real-life characters, normal, average people, underdogs, john and jane doe's, and see how they react when they are put under extreme pressure. I want natural reactions. When , for example, the military rookie enters a room covered in blood and pieces of what used to be a human being, i don't want to see:
" john grabs his his gun and with a small metallic snap he turns of his safety. He scans the room for movement, a grin of anticipation on his eager face"

What I want to see is:
"John clutches his gun in clam, sweaty fingers. He is pale as a sheet, and feels the icy hand of panic groping around in his belly. A small moan escapes his lips, followed by his breakfast."

You see? Offcoarse, by scene five the johns and janes will be tempered by the pressure and slowly transformed into unlikely heroes (with peculiar quotes that are funny if you had a fairly recent frontal lobotomy) who can and do kick arse, but that's something else.

You know what i mean. The bookish blonde that looses her glasses and turns into a dual-pistol wielding killer, the big fat cook with the shotgun and the evil smelling cigar, the cynical lawyer who runs back into the burning building to save the homeless guy he couldn't really stand,...

Start with normal, everyday people. You'll either gain levels fairly fast, or be able to pick up different characters when the big oops happens to your character (the commander of the rescue team who meets up with the characters after his unit got whiped out,....)

As you noticed, this will be turn out to be a total cult-PBEM, wich you will only be able to rent in weird videostores where thick-spectacled over-enthousiastic balding guys will be able to quote every single line. Pay special attention to the special effects, they ate away a lot of the budget.


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Must... resist... temptation...




You can do it, I know you can. Just one little extra character. A teeny-weeny character. How hard can it be to play a bubble-gum chewing room-temperature-IQ'ed (and we're talking °C) prom-queen.
I know you want to (and I don't really want to think too hard about that, really)

Just one.

I'll throw in a pet poodle for her. Named Felix. He can widdle against the punk-rockers leg in the opening scene.
C'mon.

You can do it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> What I want to see is:"John clutches his gun in clam, sweaty fingers. He is pale as a sheet, and feels the icy hand of panic groping around in his belly. A small moan escapes his lips, followed by his breakfast."




I'm not sure what he has planed but that is what you should be getting.  The "Seal" would be straight out of boot camp, and A school. (Technical training) 

The only weapons he would have fired in the Navy would be an M-16 hollowed out to a .22 (no kick and not much of a weapon) and a 9mm pistol. (and he would have had 2 days of training with them.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You can do it.




Wow, you dead set on having a prom queen aren't you?


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> As a starter, I don't have any problem with a military type character. But before focussing on the build, try to build in the rest of the crew. How does a military type get to hang out with the punk-rocker?




Maybe he was also a drummer.  Drummers are always... slightly off... so are navy guys (Please don't hurt me) in scenarios like this...  He might not be a punk rocker, but he just like to play drums.

I could see these guys all in a band, or something like that.  Perhaps they brought the Nerd along (if someone makes one) because he helped them "pass" tests, or his sister is hot, or something.

Once we get more ideas, it's easier to draw them all togeather.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what he has planed but that is what you should be getting.  The "Seal" would be straight out of boot camp, and A school. (Technical training)
> 
> The only weapons he would have fired in the Navy would be an M-16 hollowed out to a .22 (no kick and not much of a weapon) and a 9mm pistol. (and he would have had 2 days of training with them.)




I didn't see him with anything more than basic firearms proficiency, and maybe defensive martial arts.  Like I said, I can tweek the mechanics later if the concept is cool.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I didn't see him with anything more than basic firearms proficiency, and maybe defensive martial arts.  Like I said, I can tweek the mechanics later if the concept is cool.




Having done both Navy Basic Training (Boot Camp) and a “A” School that is S.E.A.L. approved (their only allowed to come from certain rats) I can tell you that defensive martial arts would need to come from outside his military training at that point in his life.

If your wanting to make a “true” S.E.A.L look at making someone short in stature, and maybe someone with the endurance feat.  (The later is almost a requirement to make it through their schooling and former is darn near the template.)


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

So there is no unarmed training in Basic?

Thanks on the endurance feat.  I'll probably pick that one up.

Would the Strong, Fast, or Tough hero work better? Or would any of them work just differently?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So there is no unarmed training in Basic?




Not in the navy.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Would the Strong, Fast, or Tough hero work better? Or would any of them work just differently?




I would go Tough, Fast, Strong in that order.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

So no sticking to one? (btw, we can move this to another forum instead of here if we're bugging people)

Strange on the unarmed thing, but I guess basic isn't about combat as much as breaking your and remolding you into a soldier of some kind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So no sticking to one? (btw, we can move this to another forum instead of here if we're bugging people)




Oh no, you could surely go Though 2, Fast 2, or strong 2 I was simply giving you which there are more off first. (If you want too but I see it as character devlopment and your GM is going to want to read it anyhow.   Or so I would imagine.)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Strange on the unarmed thing, but I guess basic isn't about combat as much as breaking your and remolding you into a soldier of some kind.




Very true, but remember sailors do not engage in hand to hand combat anymore...  In fact we hardly never see our enemies.  Everything is cruise missiles and aircrafts.  

While soldiers and marines get trained in hand to hand combat a sailor gets trained in are own dangers like fire fighting. 

Note: I said sailor not a solider.


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

I will do the Cheerleader. I'll do it. I have too many games, but this seems like just too much fun. I'm in. I dont have D20 Modern, I'll see if I can borrow it.

She'll be athletic, but ditzy, of course, but athletic in a totally non combat way, and ditzy in a stunned, but not stupid way. At least to start. Certainly I'll be someones girlfriend that is going to the cabin. Who goes to a cabin way out there with 3 girls and 3 guys and not couples, really. Not the girlfriend of the punk rocker, though, definitely doesnt work with the cheerleader. Daddy wouldnt approve.

Hopefully someone wants to do the football QB, or whatnot, although the marine? (soldier guy) would do in a pinch. 

I am all for doing the backgrounds in the way Branding is doing his Reconquista games background/backstory. Post what you'd like from your perspective, then have others post their additions/etc and end up with a coherent group dynamic. Since we'd all know each other or not be together, it makes sense that way.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

Seeten, here's the D20 Modern SRD

Brother, thanks for the help.  Don't SEALs eventualy get some hand to hand training, be more soldier than sailor?  Obviously not to start, but eventualy? (This is more for personal reference/character direction than anything else).

I could see the character as an ex-jock of some kind.  Possibly a wrestler, swimmer, gymnist, and/or football player.


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Bront, that will help immensely.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Thanks Bront, that will help immensely.



Welcome.

Not sure how familiar you are with Modern, but start off with a base class, and an occupation.  Also, several feats are different in Modern.  I've read it but never played it, so this will be fun to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Brother, thanks for the help.  Don't SEALs eventualy get some hand to hand training, be more soldier than sailor?  Obviously not to start, but eventualy? (This is more for personal reference/character direction than anything else).




I've never asked the few that I've met but I would imagine that would consider themselves as a sailor. (Besides the obvious I'm a seal.)  It’s really only the army that refers to themselves as soldiers.  A marine is a marine, and an Air Force I think is an Airman but I don't know for sure.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I could see the character as an ex-jock of some kind.  Possibly a wrestler, swimmer, gymnist, and/or football player.




Being an experienced swimmer would be invaluable, as would any sport that promoted endurance.


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Obviously fast hero with evasion is best for Cheerleaders base class...what kind of occupation does a student have? Is Student a choice? heh

Ahh Dilettante.  Fast Hero/Dilettante. Shaping up quite nicely.

[sblock]
Name:     Brittany Johnson
Class:      Fast hero
Race:       Human
Size:       Medium
Gender:     Female

Str: 12(4) +1      Level:    1     XP:         
Dex: 16(10) +3      BAB:     +0     HP: 10         
Con: 14(6) +2      Grapple: +1     Reputation:  1
Int: 10(2) +0      Speed:   30     AP           5
Wis: 8(0) -1      Init:    +3
Cha: 16(10) +3      ACP:      0

                   Base  Equipment   Dex  Size  Class  Total
Armor:            10    +0          +3   +0    +3     16
Touch:   16          Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     0       2      0       2
Ref:                      1       3      0       4
Will:                      0      -1     0       -1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical



Occupation: Dilettante
Talents:       Defensive Tree, Evasion
Feats:         Acrobatic,  improved Initiative, Simple Weapon Proficiency


Skill Points: 20         Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Total
Balance                  4      +3      +7 
Jump                     4      +1 +2   +7
Drive                      1      +3      +4
Intimidate               1       +3      +4
Knowledge(pop cult) 1       +0     +1
Speak Language(Spanish)
Tumble                   4      +3  +2  +9


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Sleeping Bag/Pillow
Lots of Extra clothes(fashionable)
Hiking boots
Miscellaneous make-up, blow dryer, knick knacks, etc
Several Mirrors

Total Weight:   ?        Wealth: 2d4 + 6

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:           43     86     130

Age:      18
Height:   5'6"
Weight:   110 lbs.
Eyes:      Green
Hair:       Blonde? (Is that dye, or real? hmmm)
Skin:      Tanned deep golden, probably via salon   
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Obviously fast hero with evasion is best for Cheerleaders base class...what kind of occupation does a student have? Is Student a choice? heh
> 
> Ahh Dilettante.  Fast Hero/Dilettante. Shaping up quite nicely.




Charismatic Hero could work too if she's the "Popular" gal.

*must resist commenting on the cheerleader being a "fast" hero*

Brother- If you don't mind, feel free to send me an e-mail on your take on the stats/skills aproach you'd take.  I'll use that as a reference (Obviously I'll tweek it a little more to my taste).  I would find it educational (And we'd stop using board space).  I have my e-mail available in my profile.


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Charismatic would work for the Prom Queen. The Cheerleader(who is beautiful, of course, you dont get into the B Movie if yer ugly) is the "fast" hero, and note, that isnt "loose" =P


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Brother- If you don't mind, feel free to send me an e-mail on your take on the stats/skills aproach you'd take.  I'll use that as a reference (Obviously I'll tweek it a little more to my taste).  I would find it educational (And we'd stop using board space).  I have my e-mail available in my profile.




Your skills will mostly be based upon your back-story...  Survival, Spot, and climbing would be added.

(Board Space?  We don't pay by the post...  )



			
				Seeten said:
			
		

> Charismatic would work for the Prom Queen. The Cheerleader(who is beautiful, of course, you dont get into the B Movie if yer ugly) is the "fast" hero, and note, that isnt "loose" =P




I thought they had to be beautiful and lose in B slasher horror films...


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

*chuckle*


----------



## Bobitron (May 21, 2005)

AARRRGGHHH you guys are driving me nuts. A jock/Navy recruit, a cheerleader, and a punk rocker. I MUST RESIST!

I really don't have time to make a character for a while. If you need another to get going, I'll join in, playing taitzu's girlfriend. Hell, I'm practically his biggest fan anyhow, it won't be too much of a stretch.  She will be one of those 'attracted to the tough kid with the spikey hair, he's in a band' gals with more bubble-gum charm than anything else. Maybe a bit alienated from the other girls in the popular crowd because of her new boyfriend, but still holds serious clout in the social circles at school.


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2005)

Dear god, this is a coincidence.

I just aquired a PDF entitled UNORTHODOX MODERN Cheerleaders

I'll see if there's anything and (in?)appropriate for you Seeten.

Edit: There are some advanced classes for the cheerleader.  I skimmed them, looked different.


----------



## Jennileerose (May 21, 2005)

*is so tempted to be the  quiet nerd poet writer girl.*  heh heh hehDresses in all dark colors....coke-bottle glasses...always carries a notebook and pen...

Dear god, she's already forming in my mind....

Jennilee


----------



## DrZombie (May 21, 2005)

This is starting to go somewhere.

Just a suggestion : High-school reunion, one (or two) years after leaving, you could all hook up after not/hardly seeing each other for a year. Wich could explain quite a few things.

Bront : don't focus too much on what your character has recently learned in base camp, look at what he's done in high-school.

Have fun,


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Go out camping with people I havent seen in a year? Hrm...

I'd say its likelier to be: School just ended, and your leaving to blow off some steam for the weekend. But either way, I can work it in...

If its a year after school...I have to have attended University for a year...which means a bf from there, of course..just following the natural course of things here =)

Though I could be cheating on the university beau to be with the ex-HS flame, for the summer, of course


----------



## DrZombie (May 21, 2005)

It's not camping, it's going to a fairly large cabin in an isolated spot. Btw, my american friends, I'm looking for a spot about 60 miles from the nearest collection of buildings called a town, somewhere in the more mountainous areas. Wich state am I looking for? Any ideas?


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Colorado?

((also, I'm Canadian =P))


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

Go to a cabin with friends? Not camping? I guess I have different definition of camping, going to the woods with buddies is camping, with a tent, or a cabin. hehe.

Here is a question, I've set it up for the Cheerleader, name still unchosen, to like hiking, I assume a couple of the guys want to go hunting, sounds like a fun time for all? Is there water nearby? I'll bring bikini floss if so, in addition to hiking boots.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 21, 2005)

Dude...like...Bobitron's my groupie.  Hehe....

I'm going Strong Hero.  He can dish it out, but not neccissarily take it.  Add array of fairly useless skills and an accurate description of my clothes, and I'm pretty much done, right?


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Here is a question, I've set it up for the Cheerleader, name still unchosen, to like hiking, I assume a couple of the guys want to go hunting, sounds like a fun time for all? Is there water nearby? I'll bring bikini floss if so, in addition to hiking boots.



This is a B movie.  Bikini Floss is too much cloth.  Skinny dipping, that's where it's at.


----------



## Seeten (May 22, 2005)

so true


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> It's not camping, it's going to a fairly large cabin in an isolated spot. Btw, my american friends, I'm looking for a spot about 60 miles from the nearest collection of buildings called a town, somewhere in the more mountainous areas. Wich state am I looking for? Any ideas?



Somewhere in the Catskills might work (In New York state).  The Ozarks might work too (Southern states, including Akransas and Missouri I believe).


----------



## DrZombie (May 22, 2005)

Allright, the southern states... How much more B-movie can it get. So the Ozarks it is.

Allright people, role-call and background time. Try to work together as much as you can.

For your information, I'll be off to southern france for two weeks, starting friday, so don't worry about not having enough time for character creation.


----------



## Bobitron (May 22, 2005)

Cool, gotta love a couple weeks for creation. Have a good trip!

Who wants to Google us up a high school and town to be from?


----------



## DrZombie (May 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Cool, gotta love a couple weeks for creation. Have a good trip!
> 
> Who wants to Google us up a high school and town to be from?




OK, here's another challenge : the first who comes up with good links to a town, a nearby low-population area where a cabin could possably be, with a map and some description gets one of the following:
- An extra feat
- +1 to a stat
- +1 to two saving throws
- +2 action points
- An extra life (changing a lethal wound to a minor scratch, or a succes on a saving throw when a failed saving throw results in the death of a character)

Happy hunting,

The Shambling One


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

http://www.ozarkmountainregion.com/.

Yes, it's a travel website, but should be good for everything you need.  Lots of maps.

On the Region map (http://www.ozarkmountainregion.com/maps_directions/#), there's a town called Lost Valley by 74 (lower left side towards the middle) on the lake that just sounds SOOO appropriate.

I'll start drawing everything up today, and hope to have background and stats done in a day or too (And then I'll grab the reward   )


----------



## Seeten (May 23, 2005)

Details on Lost Valley:

http://www.ozarkmountainregion.com/things-to-do/caves/more.asp

Nice campground, it seems

Pictures of Lost Valley

http://community.webshots.com/album/126723032wTwiuq

Yet more

http://www.ozarkbackpacking.com/lostvalley.htm

Pictures of Some cabins IN the Lost Valley area:

http://www.ozarkcabins.com/mtnsprings/

Some pics of the adventure site, once the zombies were through with it:

http://www.cloudland.net/OldJournal/mar05journalb.html

List of all schools in Newton County(where Lost Valley is)

http://www.state.ar.us/education_sch_results.php?search_county_x=1&county=101

Enjoy!


----------



## Bobitron (May 23, 2005)

I was thinking Rockport, Arkansas, near the Lake Catherine State Park. Lots of open area, and Rockport is the perfect small city of 800 or so.

http://www.city-data.com/city/Rockport-Arkansas.html

We all attended Malvern High School.

http://www.school-stats.com/AR/HOT_SPRING/MALVERN_HIGH_SCHOOL.html

The school has about 400 students, so there must be a good deal of kids bused in from the surrounding area.

The area isn't really near the mountains, but the town fits.


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2005)

Keep 'em koming, guys, keep 'em coming.

(gods, I love it when players do the background writing for me.)


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

If we GM for you to, do we get even more?


----------



## zantriel (May 25, 2005)

Are you still looking for a player?
If so I can play several types of characters, been playing F2F games for over 20 years. I have a idea or two in mind but I am willing to bend to the GM’s needs/wishes. Just let me know. Thanks


----------



## DrZombie (May 25, 2005)

Sure, the more the merrier. Welcome aboard. Yo have two weeks to sort out your background and character.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2005)

Okay, I've been trying to resist this one, and I just can't. 

Any of the guy characters still need a ditsy girlfriend?


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been trying to resist this one, and I just can't.
> 
> Any of the guy characters still need a ditsy girlfriend?



That's a pretty loaded question when put to a bunch of gamers.  Hehe.


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

Far as I can tell, my cheerleader is the only girl so far. She is also unlikely to break her ankle, running away, so we need a running away but breaks her ankle, and looks really cute doing it type girl for sure.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> That's a pretty loaded question when put to a bunch of gamers.  Hehe.




Note I said "guy characters" not "players".    

Ooh, ooh! I'll play the looks-cute-running-away-but-breaks-her-ankle-because-she's-in-high-heels-in-the-forest girl!   

I envision a preppy, mini-skirt-wearing, pink sweater Valley Girl.  Be prepared for lots of uses of the word "like".


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

like, gag me with a pitchfork


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> like, gag me with a pitchfork



 *LMAO*

Okay, she still needs a BF, 'cause there's no way she'd be out in the woods otherwise. 

Anyone playing the dumb jock yet?


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

Wait a second here, I called dibs on the football QB a while back! =P


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

Or, I could date the token black guy. There is always a token black guy in these movies.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

I was considering being black AND punk rock, but that's combinaiton would certainly have me killed off in the first 15 minutes of any Hollywood movie.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2005)

Oops, I had missed that you called dibs. Okay, I'll find another one.


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

Be the Black QB of football team, who happens to LIKE punk rock, and is guilty about liking punk instead of rap, but isnt like, "A punk rocker"?


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

*stops helping others make characters*


----------



## taitzu52 (May 25, 2005)

Or...you could play the quarterback who likes punk music because he secretly wants to date the punk rocker!!!  Heheh.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

I got the jock/military recruit already, no GF yet unless I'm claimed by the cheerleader.

Of course, there's plenty of my character to go around... 

Could be an interesting sub-story.

BTW, he wasn't the football jock, he was probably the swimmer/wrestler/drummer, so he's a little off... (of course, he's a navy recruit to which also fits...)

I know someone volunteered to be the nerd girl (Hottie in hiding), not sure if she's still interested or available though.


----------



## Bobitron (May 26, 2005)

Hey, I'm playing a girl, too. She's going to be the prom queen type, Charismatic rich girl in love with the punk rocker but getting crap about it from her friends.


----------



## Seeten (May 26, 2005)

Man, someone has to be the football jock =P

Its a small town in Arkansas, whats this swimming ? Come on, now, Arkansas is football country!


----------



## Seeten (May 26, 2005)

*laugh* Well, thats a trio of girls. Sounds like all 3 are socially apt, which means, hey, we're "The Mean Girls" of the High School. If you arent with us, you arent cool.

Now we just need the guys. The Punk is with the rich girl. I'm also rich, but I dunno about the swimmer/wrestler guy...*cry* Daddy says football is a real sport and swimming is for New Yorkers who aint man enough to play some football...*chuckle*


----------



## zantriel (May 26, 2005)

Well when Goddess told me about this game, I asked her if anyone was playing the big dumb jock. But, what about a smart jock, the team captain who gets good grades and is not a jerk. But… he doesn’t believe in the supernatural crap. He hunts, he’s good looking, he listens to the Back Street Boys, he’s the all American boyscout.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

If people insist, I can do football QB pretty easily.  No reason I can't add a 3rd sport.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2005)

Hi there,

Sounds like a gas. If there is room for one more I'd be very interested. Got plenty of time at the moment, only in one PbP. 

Any of the girls need a boy friend/husband?? Used to play football but hurt his knee. Big bloke, friends call him Meat (c'mon we want cheese). Loves his beer and his pot. Isn't as fit as he was 2 years ago (when he was reasonably popular), has settled in a little, become comfortable with his girl. He's starting to put on some weight. A little worried about where he's going to go with his life now that he can't play football. His relationship has been a little strained at the moment but he has been too introspective to notice.

That's the direction I'm thinking but I need to consider his relationships with all the other victims PCs before I'd want to go to much further. Could a common link be pot parties? One of the PCs dabbled in dealing. C'mon they are just out of college. ;-D>

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Seeten (May 26, 2005)

Well then, sounds like we're all set, Mr. Navy dude/ex football QB. Hehe


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 26, 2005)

D20Dazza - How about my valley girl for your character's GF? The whole strained relationship would easily work, and this trip might be a last chance to 'save the relationship' - 'course, we all know how well that works.

I thought we were just out of high school, or is it college now?


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Cool.  I have no problem centering it a bit around the band too.  Perhaps they're all old band members getting back togeather for a few month jam session/party/till we meet again party.  Some of the gals (or even guys) could be groupies/fans/supporters.

Not everyone needs to know each other.

I figure Meat(daz) could be from my college O-line, the Punk rocker(Tiazu) could be a friend from the band, the gals could be attached to any one of us for either relationship reasons, or even friends.

BTW, if Zantriel wants to do the QB Jock thing, I can back off and be more the military recruit/Drummer who's a bit off...  I'm flexable.

Who's actualy signed up to do what?  And how many people are we going to have?  I have no problem if we go larger than 6 (more interesting relationships/fighting), but it's up to the GM.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 26, 2005)

Well, I was the last one that expressed interest before D20Dazza, and haven't seen DrZombie here since then. If I was too late to sign up, no prob. I know he's going away from two weeks, so I don't know if he'll be checking in here to say if I'm too late or not.


----------



## zantriel (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, I am thinking about the jock thing, though we also need the nerd who watches horror movies, and cracks jokes all the time, lol.


----------



## Seeten (May 26, 2005)

Its my opinion that if the girls are going, to a cabin in the woods, they need boyfriends, not buddies. Otherwise, it'd be all guys/bandmembers/jamming. If its a holiday trip with 3 couples(or whatnot, they all need to be paired off) I could see 4 guys/3 girls, if we were over 6, as sometimes there is that lonely geek, but 3 guys, 2 single, 3 girls, 2 single, is silly, IMO.


----------



## DrZombie (May 26, 2005)

OK, guys, and girls, final checkup before going to france.

D20Dazza, I don't mind another character at all, but you'll have to change avatars, if you don't mind. It's just too confusing for me, since I allways scroll to my last avatar, and you picked the exact same one. I won't kick you out if you don't change, but... please?


Godess Fallen Angel, you're in. Make yourself comfy, have fun.

Guys, No more recruiting, tell the rest they're on alt lists.

You don't have to be couples, and I don't really care about the boy-girl ratio. An all-girl pyama-party is fine with me as well.


Cya in two weeks.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2005)

Cool, thanks mate. And the 2 weeks gives us time to sort out all the inter party politic. Should we maybe come up with a list of characters and start plotting their relationships? I'm about to go to work and am just getting a quick post in before hand otherwise I'd do it. I'll change avantar's mate just give me a day or two to get to it.

Goddess, Meat just loves Valley Girls, you used to be a cheer leader surely? :-D> How long have we been together do you think? Maybe we should spend a little time working out our shared history if we've been together right through school/college??

Have a good day

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

We need a roll call on who's actualy what.

I definately like the Military recruit, gives me an in into the cabin.  The QB football thing is optional if no one else takes it, but that works well for me too, and could be fun.

Edit: FYI, this is a B movie, no reason we can't have strange paring back stories (Current GF is someone elses Ex, while third has had all three but isn't attached, etc).


----------



## Bobitron (May 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm playing a girl, too. She's going to be the prom queen type, Charismatic rich girl in love with the punk rocker but getting crap about it from her friends.




I'm in with this one. I think she will be just back from a trip to NYC where she had a modeling job over the summer, and ran into the punk, hitting it off. Decides to go up to the cabin for a break and some nice Ozark air. I will try to get up a character by the weekend.


----------



## Seeten (May 27, 2005)

Cheerleader/Fast Hero, sexy, attractive, athletic, and a total ditz. Thats me.


----------



## Seeten (May 27, 2005)

And I am all for the Football QB/Captain of the Cheerleading team dynamic


----------



## zantriel (May 27, 2005)

Ok, I’m all for the smart football captain character. I gave the wise cracking, horror movie fan idea a little thought, then realized I would be playing one of my friends, lol.
Here is what I was thinking for some character interaction. I am dating the Cheerleader, but we are having problems (possible reasons: they are going to different colleges after high school, or he drinks too much, or he is still friends with his old GF, or we can come up with something else al together.) My old GF ****** ends up at the party, this makes thing worst. I have been friends with ****** since childhood, we have come out to this cabin many time through out the years to go hunting, in fact back several years ago I was shot in a hunting accident and ***** carried me back to the truck and drove me to the hospital. (****** says it was someone else who shot me, could be true, or could have been the first sign of trouble.) Has always thought of ****** as a little sister, my mom use to watch her when we were kids, and we grew up together. And just like a big brother I don’t like the guy she is seeing.

We don’t have to use this; it was just something I thought up. Could be a jumping point.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

Cool, I can go with the oddball military drummer guy who's unattached but still gets all the action 

You know, the guy you ask some question to, he grunts, and the women go "Oh, he's so introspective" with bedroom voices.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2005)

D20Dazza - Yup, was a cheerleader, although I'm thinking not the leader of the cheerleading team - that was probably Seeten's character.

I'm thinking Prom Queen. Cha Hero all the way. 

Hmm... high-school sweethearts, things didn't start going downhill until college. Muffy (sounds like a good valley girl name) isn't happy with the slightly more mature, introspective Meat, as she is still the shallow girl from high school. She does some modeling on the side, is going for a liberal arts degree (that sounds nice and useless). 

Have any other ideas?

Oh, also - I will be out of town starting this evening until Tuesday sometime. Just FYI.


----------



## Bobitron (May 28, 2005)

Here's the basics for Stephanie, my aspiring model, fresh back from her first photoshoot in NYC. I'll add the background later.

Name: Stephanie McMillan
Birthplace: Little Rock, Arkansas
Lives:  
Born: Jan 14th, 1987
Class: Charismatic 1, Dilettante occupation

History: 
Goals:
Appearance:
Quote: "No, seriously. You look good in that! You are just a nose-job away from being really cute."







Strength: 12 (costs 4)
Dexterity: 12 (costs 4)
Constitution: 10 (costs 2)
Intelligence: 12 (costs 4)
Wisdom: 10 (costs 2)
Charisma: 18 (costs 16) 

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +0
Base Attack: +0
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +1
Defense: +1
Hit Points: 6

Massive Damage Threshold 10
Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +0

Action Points: 5
Reputation: +2
Wealth: +17 (+3 Windfall feat, +6 Dilettante, 8 starting)

Skill points: 32
Skills (*class skill)

Bluff* +8 (4 ranks, +4 Cha)
Computer Use +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int)
Craft (Visual Art)* +1
Craft (Writing)* +1
Diplomacy* +10 (4 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 Trustworthy feat)
Disguise* +4
Gather Information* +10 (4 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 Trustworthy feat)
Intimidate* +9 (4 ranks, +4 Cha, +1 Occupation)
Knowledge (current events)* +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Knowledge (popular culture)* +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Knowledge (streetwise)* +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int)
Perform* +4
Profession (Fashion model)* +5 (4 ranks, +1 Windfall feat)
Read/Write Language (French)* 1
Research +1
Search +1
Speak Language (French)* 1

Feats and Talents
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Trustworthy (+2 Diplomacy and Gather Information checks)
Windfall (+1 Profession checks, +3 Wealth)
Charm (The Charismatic hero gets a bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks made to influence males equal to her Charismatic level, +1)

Equipment
Fashionable clothing
4 of Daddy’s credit cards in her name
Porsche Boxster (automatic transmission, natch)
Cell phone with digicam


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

It's a 32 point buy, you only spent 28.


----------



## Bobitron (May 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a 32 point buy, you only spent 28.





Hey, thanks. I reviewed the thread but missed that and a starting level decision. In the intro he said 1-2 level. I went with first, easy enough to update.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks. I reviewed the thread but missed that and a starting level decision. In the intro he said 1-2 level. I went with first, easy enough to update.



NP.  It was entirely possable you also did that intentionaly.


----------



## Seeten (May 28, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Ok, I’m all for the smart football captain character. I gave the wise cracking, horror movie fan idea a little thought, then realized I would be playing one of my friends, lol.
> Here is what I was thinking for some character interaction. I am dating the Cheerleader, but we are having problems (possible reasons: they are going to different colleges after high school, or he drinks too much, or he is still friends with his old GF, or we can come up with something else al together.) My old GF ****** ends up at the party, this makes thing worst. I have been friends with ****** since childhood, we have come out to this cabin many time through out the years to go hunting, in fact back several years ago I was shot in a hunting accident and ***** carried me back to the truck and drove me to the hospital. (****** says it was someone else who shot me, could be true, or could have been the first sign of trouble.) Has always thought of ****** as a little sister, my mom use to watch her when we were kids, and we grew up together. And just like a big brother I don’t like the guy she is seeing.
> 
> We don’t have to use this; it was just something I thought up. Could be a jumping point.





Is this a party we are going to? I was under the impression it was like, a "Week of Vacation at old McMurtry's Cabin" sort of camping/drunk/sexathon time with friends sort of thing?


----------



## zantriel (May 28, 2005)

There is going to be beer, so it’s a party, lol. Well a get together at least.
Like I said this is a possible background, a starting point for every one. We can change it add to it or drop it all together. I just thought I would get the ball rolling.


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Is this a party we are going to? I was under the impression it was like, a "Week of Vacation at old McMurtry's Cabin" sort of camping/drunk/sexathon time with friends sort of thing?




It's both.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2005)

Hi all,

I've changed my direction a little, Meat didn't have a blown knee but instead suffered from Guillain Barre's syndrome, a virus that attacks the nervous system resulting in short term paralysis. In Meat's case short term was 9 months. He lost all muscle tone and had to relearn to walk. During his time in hospital Meat had a lot of time to think about how much he had lost, it didn't take him long to work out that instead of moaning he should be spending his time learning and looking forward. He realised how shallow he had been and swore he would rectify things as soon as he was able. His friends started noticing the change and soon it was only his girlfriend who would regularly visit. He was alive after all and even if he never walked again he could still contribute meaningfully to society. Meat got audiotapes to listen to while in hospital. He watched the history, national geographic, how to, discovery and computer channels. When he had some movement in his arms he would voraciously read. Meat has recently been released from hospital. He still sometimes suffers from dizzy spells and is occasionally shaky on his legs. A marathon runner he is not (in fact a light jog would be about all he could manage at the moment).

I intend on taking a level of strong or fast to represent his time as a jock before switching over to dedicated (1 level) to reflect the time he spent 'growing' in hospital.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2005)

Hi again,

Thought I'd try and get a handle on what we have going on here at the moment. I've just done a quick scan of the thread so apologies if I've screwed anything up but this is how I read it.

Meat (Anthony Cowan): Strong (or fast) 1/Dedicated 1
-ex-jock, now socially conscious, thinks his friends are a little shallow, is trying to broaden his girlfriend, Muffy's, mind. Has only recently met the punk, not sure of his motives. Is recovering from debilitating virus, is very weak still (D20Dazza)

Muffy: Charismatic
-Prom Queen, cheerleader, models, doing a liberal arts degree, dating Meat who she is finding a little irritating, she thinks he is too deep now but she still feels sorry for him and is having a hard time trying to work out how to break it off without appearing to be a bitch, the dirty weekend away is the last chance for their relationship as far as she is concerned. (Goddess FallenAngel)

Stephanie: Charismatic
-aspiring model, very sexy and a little shallow. Quote: "No, seriously. You look good in that! You are just a nose-job away from being really cute." (Bobitron)

Brian: Fast or Fast/Tough
-oddball military drummer, friends with Meat and Jonny through football, has jammed with punk rocker, looks like the only unattached one has a habit of changing girlfriends regularly(Bront)

Jonny Snow: ?
-smart football captain, dating Seeten's PC, used to date Muffy, doesn't believe in the supernatural (Zantriel)

?: ?
-punk rocker, currently with Stephanie (Taitzu52)

Brittany Johnson: Fast
-cheerleader, athletic, ditzy, not stupid, taking dilettante as class (Seeten)

So that makes 3 girls and 4 boys. Is the above close enough to be a role call? Let me know if there are edits that should be made. Is everyone still in?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

Brian.  That's a good name.  Probably fast, maybe fast and tough.

I'm thinking of being a football guy too (Maybe Cornerback or Lineback) so I know Meat and the Football captain, and the drummer lets me know the punk rocker.  I was thinking as an odd shtick, maybe he'd always have a different NPC gal that always was leaving as the rest of the PCs showed up.  No realy good explanation of how he got her, what he was doing, or why she's leaving.  Could be funny.  Or we can find him a GF, or he's unattached.  Whatever works.

An odd thought, Maybe Stephanie think the punk rocker is actualy got enough tallent to make it big, so she's attached to him in hoping of propelling her career by getting extra visability.  Seems shallow enough.


----------



## Seeten (May 29, 2005)

Ok, in trying to find a name that fits into Lost Valley, assuming thats where we are setting, I came upon this genealogy site for the real families living in Newton County: 

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~edgmon/families.htm

Hope it helps someone else too.


----------



## Seeten (May 29, 2005)

And the cheerleader is going to be...Brittany Johnson.


----------



## zantriel (May 29, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ok, in trying to find a name that fits into Lost Valley, assuming thats where we are setting, I came upon this genealogy site for the real families living in Newton County:
> 
> http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~edgmon/families.htm
> 
> Hope it helps someone else too.



On the site Deatherage Genealogical Society is listed, the name is a bit odd. In game it could very well have some strange ancient meaning or connection to the strange events that will occur to our hapless PC’s.


----------



## Seeten (May 29, 2005)

I wouldnt be opposed to one of the guys who isnt a boyfriend, being a brother, either. It is a small town and all. Athletic family?


----------



## zantriel (May 29, 2005)

My Football captain will be named "Jonny Snow".


----------



## Seeten (May 29, 2005)

Brittany and Jonny, has a good ring to it. Hehe


----------



## zantriel (May 29, 2005)

Hey did the Doc say what place we are using for sure? I have an idea of an area that has a history of odd things happening. I know I joined late and may have missed out, but I though I would check.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Hi guys,

I've updated the role call with the current info. Looks like we only have the one PC that is looking questionable at the moment, the punk. Taitzu52 hasn't posted to this thread since 26/05, he was last here on ENWorld on the 28th. He might just be waiting until the Dr is back or he may have had a better offer - we'll see eh.

Have a good day

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Does that mean I get the gropey groupy?


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Hey did the Doc say what place we are using for sure? I have an idea of an area that has a history of odd things happening. I know I joined late and may have missed out, but I though I would check.



Not as far as I know, I didn't see anything advising that a decision had been made, might have missed it though?


Cheers


Daz


----------



## Bobitron (May 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I've updated the role call with the current info. Looks like we only have the one PC that is looking questionable at the moment, the punk. Taitzu52 hasn't posted to this thread since 26/05, he was last here on ENWorld on the 28th. He might just be waiting until the Dr is back or he may have had a better offer - we'll see eh.
> 
> ...




Taitzu is rarely around on the weekend, expect him more during the week.

I'm pretty busy right now, but I'll get Stephanie updated with higher stats (yee-haaaa!) and a background this week.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Ok, I think I got the stats complete, looking for a good format.  I'll post tomorow.

He turned out a bit more martial-arty that I was intending, but I had a method to it (good tackler and wrestler), and it's not realy that exciting.

Seeten, I could be your brother.  I was a little leary that it might make the sexathon uneasy, but then I remembered that it's Arkansas.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

I've got a couple of other PCs to get organised for games that are starting sooner than this one so don't expect any stats from me for a week or so. I will be keeping tabs and contributing to background stories as is warranted though. 

Good news on our punk friend there Bobitron, thanks for the heads up.

Have a good one

Cheers

Daz


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

Hey kids, I'm back from vacation.  I figured that'd be obvious why I was gone.  Hmm....  I'll have a name for you in a few, I gotta get some work stuff done before I can post again.  Thanks!

TZ


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

Good to have you back Taitzu, hope you had a blast. Might not be so obvious to this lil' old Aussie. We don't get the holiday you're referring to (if that's why you went on vacation).   Have a good one mate.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 3, 2005)

still looking for the nerd girl?  I'm willing to play her.  Writer, glasses but still kinda pretty, just doesn't show it much.

Let me know.

Jennilee


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Oooh, does this mean I get a girlie too?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oooh, does this mean I get a girlie too?



Sounds like the sort of girl Meat would now be interested in. You'll have to keep an eye on  her Br(ont)ian.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 3, 2005)

Watch it Meat, or Muffy will get pissy. ;D

BTW guys - I am just back from vacation and leaving again for vacation tonight, so it will be a bit before I get stats and stuff up....


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Careful, or I'lll woo my sister away from you...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

Lucky girl Goddess, wish I was going with ya. Have fun, we'll all be waiting patiently for your return Muffy.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok, I got confused as to who's girl was who's.  (I have a feeling that might happen a lot)


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, boosted up Stephanie's Str and Dex a little with those extra points. Still no background, but I will have it ready before the game is up.

Basically- Rich girl, father runs a financial investment business in Little Rock, one of the popular girls at school, took a modeling job in NYC right after school. Was secretly into *insert punk's name here* in school, but social pressures to date a jock were too high. Hooked up with him right out of school, though, and they were in NYC together. Her freinds give her a really hard time about him. This trip is a bit of a retreat to get away from her normal social circle and Mom and Dad, who most definitely do NOT approve of *punk*. She really is a nice girl, but has a bit of a lack of couth when it comes to saying whats on her mind, confident and willing to blurt things out even when it might hurt someone's feelings. Not Cordelia in the early Buffy seasons bad, but it can get ugly at times.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 4, 2005)

I know, you could be from a different school than Brittany, she was in the high society social circle from the other school, I'll look up and post the names of the schools when I get home from work.

Then you could move out of your circle, where they make fun of you for dating punk rockers, into mine, where I make fun of you for dating punk rockers!

Just kidding!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 8, 2005)

Characters, anyone?

Edit: Also, I can't say I'm incredibly keen on the whole romance between my character and the punk. I think we will just be there as pals or something. Does everyone really need to be couples?


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Maybe you're an Ex, but coming along to rub in your modeling gig?  Or maybe good friends.

If I'm going to be Seeten's Brother (I'm up for it), maybe you're her friend, and are here because of that.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 8, 2005)

*Jonny Snow*
Male Human
Birthplace: Rockport, Arkansas
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 205 lbs
Age: 19 (June 3rd, 1986) 
Eyes: Green
Hair: Dirty Blonde
Other:  Bullet wound scar in left shoulder
Classes: Fast Hero 2 / Athlete Occupation

XP: 1,000

Vision Type: Normal
Action Points: 5
Reputation: +0
Wealth: +8 (+7 starting, +1 Athlete)

Speed: 30’ 

Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)

STR 14 (+2) 	[14 Base +0 Level] 	(costs 6)
DEX 16 (+3) 	[16 Base +0 Level] 	(costs 10)
CON 12 (+1) 	[12 Base +0 Level] 	(costs 4)
INT 14 (+2) 	[14 Base +0 Level] 	(costs 6)
WIS 10 (+0) 	[10 Base +0 Level] 	(costs 2)
CHA 12 (+1) 	[12 Base +0 Level] 	(costs 4)

HP: 17

AC: 18
[10 Base, +3 Dex, +4 Defense Bonus, +1 Equipment]

Conditional:
~ Dodge: +1 to AC vs. One opponent when declared (feat)

Saves:
Fort +1 [0 base +1 Con]
Ref +5 [2 base +3 Dex]
Will +0 [0 base +0 Wis]

Conditional:
~ Evasion: With successful Ref save no damage, Full damage on failed save 

Languages Known:
~ English 

Attacks:
Base Attack: +1 [No Bonuses]
Melee: +3 [+1 base +2 Str]
Ranged: +4 [+1 base +3 Dex]
Grapple: +3 [+1 base +2 Str] 

Conditional:
~ None


Skills: (35 Skill points)
~Balance 08 [+05 base +3 Dex]
~Craft (Mechanical) 05 [+03 base +2 Int]
~Drive 08 [+05 base +3 Dex] 
~Escape Artist 04 [+01 base +3 Dex] 
~Hide 05 [+02 base +3 Dex]
~Jump 07 [+03 base +2 Str +2 Feat]
~Knowledge (Current Events) 04 [+02 base +2 Int] 
~Knowledge (Popular Culture) 04 [+02 base +2 Int] 
~Move Silently 06 [+03 base +3 Dex]  
~Slight Of Hand 05 [+02 base +3 Dex]
~Swim 04 [+02 base +2 Str]
~Tumble 11 [+05 base +3 Dex +1 Circumstance +2 Feat] 

Conditional: 
~ +1 Circumstance bonus to Tumble from Occupation

Feats:
~ Evasion (1st Level Talent)
~ Simple Weapons (Fast Hero Class)
~ Dodge (1st Level)
~ Simple Firearm Proficiency (1st Level)
~ Archaic Weapon Proficiency (Occupation)
~ Acrobatic (2nd Level)

Equipment:
Winchester 94 (.444 hunting rifle) With Scope
Knife (Survival / Hunting)
Leather Jacket (Varsity)
Day Pack
4x Casual Outfits
Digital Camera
Duct Tape
First Aid Kit
Tactical Map (Few miles around cabin, with directions written on back)
Standard Flashlight (New batteries, just in case)
Sleeping Bag 
Yamaha YZ25cf Dirt Bike(Graduation Gift) [Roll 16 +8 = 24]


----------



## zantriel (Jun 8, 2005)

Tried for the racing bike but missed the roll  , but made the dirt bike roll.
Anyone mind if it is my uncles cabin?
Who wants to be my hunting buddy who saved me in the past? (Shot me? lol)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Characters, anyone?




Apologies all, I've been meaning to do the pc creation but have been too busy. I've got a nice four day weekend though so I'll have Anthony (Meat) done and posted in the next couple of days.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 8, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, you have hide, move silent, and sleight of hand as skills? Where'd you learn them? Not your average skills, although I could see the move silent as a hunter, I suppose...


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, you have hide, move silent, and sleight of hand as skills? Where'd you learn them? Not your average skills, although I could see the move silent as a hunter, I suppose...



They are skills from the Fast Hero and I thought as a hunter they made sense. When hunting things like turkeys you need both, my moms ex ‘s family were hunters and they would stalk the damn things, it was pretty cool. I was thinking that slight of hand was probably from football, feints, switching the ball around and such. It was the only skill that I could think of that was like that. If someone can think of a skill that covers that better let me know.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

I have most of my character somewhere, just need to get the book to finish him.  But he has most of the basic MA maneuvers from Football (tackling) and wrestling.  However, I gave him the speed increase instead from Fast Hero, to make him fit more into the athlete mold.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have most of my character somewhere, just need to get the book to finish him.  But he has most of the basic MA maneuvers from Football (tackling) and wrestling.  However, I gave him the speed increase instead from Fast Hero, to make him fit more into the athlete mold.



I guess we played football together then? I guess thats how we know eachother.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> I guess we played football together then? I guess thats how we know eachother.




Yup.  I was a linebacker or DB.  Also the punk bands' drummer (hense the punker).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

Maybe one of you can help me out with the position I played on the team? In Australia I'd be a front row forward in Rugby League, in Grid Iron? (Big strong bloke but still athletic - not your refridgerator sort of character)


----------



## Seeten (Jun 9, 2005)

Linebacker, Middle Linebacker is a big brute -but a thinking mans position, so its got your dichotomy.

I edited Post #28 to include a picture of Brittany.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Maybe one of you can help me out with the position I played on the team? In Australia I'd be a front row forward in Rugby League, in Grid Iron? (Big strong bloke but still athletic - not your refridgerator sort of character)




If you're nickname is Meat, it's likely Offensive line.   If you're Center, you're the leader of the Offensive line, and the guy who snaps the ball.  (And if you want to draw strange paralells, the guy who's legs the QB's hands are always between   )

You could also be a tight end.  Part Offensive Line, part Wide Reciever.  You block, and catch, depending on the job.

Or you could even be the running back, but that's probably a bit too much of a *star* position for anyone nicknamed Meat.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Linebacker, Middle Linebacker is a big brute -but a thinking mans position, so its got your dichotomy.
> 
> I edited Post #28 to include a picture of Brittany.




I need to find a pic.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Linebacker, Middle Linebacker is a big brute -but a thinking mans position, so its got your dichotomy.
> 
> I edited Post #28 to include a picture of Brittany.



Jonny is one luck SOB, lol.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Jonny is one luck SOB, lol.



Hey, that's my Sister     (Assuming you still want to do that Seeten)


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, that's my Sister     (Assuming you still want to do that Seeten)



You should be my childhood friend who carried me out of the woods after getting shot.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, that's my Sister     (Assuming you still want to do that Seeten)




I am cool with that, for sure. Sister is good. That either makes you also a Johnson, or our mother a 'ho.

I'm fine with it either way.

I spent a lot of time finding good Brittany pics tonight. I have two more I havent posted yet, for the right times. =)


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> I am cool with that, for sure. Sister is good. That either makes you also a Johnson, or our mother a 'ho.
> 
> I'm fine with it either way.
> 
> I spent a lot of time finding good Brittany pics tonight. I have two more I havent posted yet, for the right times. =)



The pic I found was the only one of the guy. Unless I can find a better set.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 9, 2005)

Hehe, that one is a famous actress, although thats a younger pic of her, and doesnt totally capture her iconic look, when I post the others, you'll click in, if you didnt already. =)


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Hehe, that one is a famous actress, although thats a younger pic of her, and doesnt totally capture her iconic look, when I post the others, you'll click in, if you didnt already. =)



No, I know who she is,  

If we are going to use pics of well known people, I have a better idea for my character, hehe.
Edit: So do ya like the new pic? Do you know who he is?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

When did you become a vampire?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> I am cool with that, for sure. Sister is good. That either makes you also a Johnson, or our mother a 'ho.
> 
> I'm fine with it either way.
> 
> I spent a lot of time finding good Brittany pics tonight. I have two more I havent posted yet, for the right times. =)




As long as you're not my sister and my daughter


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's what I have right now (as of 5/30 actualy when I wrote it)  (Zantriel stole my stat set  )

STR 14 (6)
DEX 16 (10)
CON 12 (4)
INT 14 (6)
WIS 10 (2)
CHR 12 (4)

Feats
Combat Martial Arts (Remove AoA to grapple/attack)
Defensive Martial Arts 
Class:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Combat Throw

Tallent:
Increased Speed (+5)

Occupation: Military
Feat: Personal Firearms
OC: Swim, Knowledge (Tactics)

Class: Balance (Dex), Craft (mechanical) (Int), Drive (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (current events, popular culture, streetwise) (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Pilot (Dex), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Ride (Dex), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (none), and Tumble (Dex).

35 SP
CC: Performercussion	2(4)
CC: Jump 		2(4)
KN: Tactics 		3
Swim			5
KN: Pop Culture		5
Balance			5
Slight of Hand		5
Tumble			4


Where's a good site to find pictures?


----------



## zantriel (Jun 9, 2005)

Well what are you looking for, want pics of Spike, lol.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

No.

I was thinking Vin Diesil ish or Brian Urlacherish, but wasn't quite sure.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 12, 2005)

My, my, my, have we been busy whilst uncle zombie was of on a short vacation? Had fun? I sure as hell did.

So, I want a who's who (or a who's dunnit with who) or whatever you call it.
A who's in , with a short description of background, relations with other characters, on from the crunch side of things : lvl, feats, why you took the feats, and any special skills or things you wanna tell me, spoilered if you think noone reads it..... hehehe.

we'll get this show on the road in a few days.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Ryan "Rod" Berger*
Male Human
Birthplace: St. Louis, MO
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 195 lbs
Age: 17 (August 14th, 1988) 
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Other (Rod's hair color and style changes on an almost daily
basis)
Classes: Tough Hero 2 / Student Occupation

XP: 1,000

Vision Type: Normal
Action Points: 6
Reputation: +0
Wealth: +7 (+6 starting, +1 Student)

Speed: 30' 

Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)

STR 16 (+3)  [14 Base +0 Level]  (costs 10)
DEX 14 (+2)  [16 Base +0 Level]  (costs 6)
CON 14 (+2)  [12 Base +0 Level]  (costs 6)
INT 12 (+1)  [14 Base +0 Level]  (costs 4)
WIS 8 (-1)  [10 Base +0 Level]  (costs 0)
CHA 14 (+2)  [12 Base +0 Level]  (costs 6)

HP: 25

AC: 14
[10 Base, +2 Dex, +2 Defense Bonus]

Saves:
Fort +4 [2 base +2 Con]
Ref +2 [0 base +2 Dex]
Will -1 [0 base -1 Wis]

Languages Known:
~ English 

Attacks:
Base Attack: +1 [No Bonuses]
Melee: +4 [+1 base +3 Str]
Ranged: +3 [+1 base +2 Dex]
Grapple: +4 [+1 base +3 Str] 


Skills: (20 Skill points)
~Computer Use 03 [+01 base +2 Int]
~Climb 05 [+02 base +3 Str] 
~Drive 04 [+01 base +3 Dex] 
~Intimidate 07 [+05 base +2 Cha]
~Knowledge (Civics) 03 [+01 base +2 Int] 
~Knowledge (Current Events) 04 [+02 base +2 Int] 
~Knowledge (Popular Culture) 03 [+01 base +2 Int] 
~Knowledge (Streetwise) 04 [+02 base +2 Int] 
~Perform (Stringed Instruments) 04 [+02 base +2 Cha] 
~Perform (Sing) 03 [+01  base +2 Cha] 
~Spot 00 [+01 base -1 Wis]  
~Survival 00 [+01 base -1 Wis]


Talent:  Second Wind (1AP=2HP)

Feats:
~ Simple Weapons (Tough Hero Class)
~ Toughness (1st Level)
~ Heroic Surge (1st Level)
~ Brawl (2nd Level Tough Hero)

Equipment:
Baseball Bat
Crowbar
Ballpine Hammer
Trench Shovel
Lockback Knife
2 Cans of Spray Paint
4 Sharpies
Leather Jacket (shoulder spikes w/ Exploited backpatch)
German Style Tanker Boots
One (1) Pair of Jeans
Duffel Bag
4x Changes of T-Shirts and underwear
1 Vial of Patchouli
iPod w/earbuds
Boombox w/input for iPod
Duct Tape
Flashlight
24 Roman Candles & Matches
1 case of Ramen Noodles
1 Lg. Jar of Peanut Butter
Sleeping Bag 








Rod was always a little off.  Since he was a small child, he always
liked to break things.  As a constant disruption in grade school, he
spent more time in the principal's office than in class, leading to low
placements in his later education.  Most teachers and authority figures
thought he was a hopeless case.  But his neighbors, and his friend's
parents knew better.  Little Ryan's home life was less than perfect.
Stephen and Cathy Berger's marriage started out happy, like any other,
but only after a year, soon after Cathy got pregnant, trouble had
started.  Stephen started drinking.  Not much at first, happy hour after
work, then at night in front of the TV, then he started drinking before
work as well.  Cathy tried her hardest not to expose their infant son to
this, but as the months wore on, Stephen became increasingly violent.
Stephen Berger continued as a functional alcoholic, and his wife Cathy,
a pill popping basket case living in constant fear.  Their son, Ryan,
took to destroying inanimate objects, and exhibiting a short temper with
other children, but the parents paid no attention to the school's
complaints.  They only cared enough to keep him at home if Stephen hit
him too hard in the face that weekend.
Luckily, Ryan's father left when he was 9, but he left a broken family
behind.  His mother rarely left the house, and Ryan became more and more
distant from other children.  But when he was 13, he skipped class with
a couple of older kids that he rode bikes with.  They took the bus
downtown in St. Louis, and realized the ultimate release of vandalism.
This became a regular occurrence.  He met lots of new kids down there.
They started building skate ramps in burned out warehouses, and
listening to hard edge music.  Some of it old, some of it new.  Ryan
started going by the name, "Rod" after a random redneck butchered his
name, and it stuck.
In the last 4 years, Rod has kept busy.  He's gone to school just enough
to keep from getting kicked out, but has also had some brushes with the
law.  Mostly for vandalism, but mainly cause the pigs sucked.  He and
his friends began calling themselves the "Hammer Crew", and espoused
beliefs of social unrest, intollerance for intoxicants, and the right
for Americans to destroy the byproducts of their disposable society.
They weren't big, but they were a tight crew.  He's fought with jocks,
he's fought with skinheads, he's fought with rednecks.
Now he's focused on his band, and has a bit more to think about than breaking things.  
Now he's gotta rock the whole world to it's knees.  Oi!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

I think I'll have my character done on Wedneday or Thursday. I have to admit, I didn't know this was the thread, DrZombie, after your re-name. Might want to change it.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

I was confused too.  Only reason I knew it was this was because I'd been in it before.

I'll move/reformat my character tonight.  He's definately Seeten's Brother though.  Brian and Brittney Johnson sound like brother and sister.

Edit: Tiatzu, your pic didn't work.  I can't see it.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Edit: Tiatzu, your pic didn't work.  I can't see it.




Works fine for me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Works fine for me.



Probably blocked here at work then.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 14, 2005)

Brittany Johnson, Captain of the Cheerleading squad, brother of Brian, also a jock, and now a marine? Dating Jonny Snow, QB of the football team.  To Quote Jonny: "I am a lucky man!" Brittany has spent the year in school, at the University of Miami(FL) and is coming back for the summer.

level 1, Feats: Acrobatics, Improved Initiative, Evasion.

Brittany is very athletic, and quick. Acrobatic, Improved Initiative, and Evasion are from her athletic training, working out, and being captain of the cheerleading squad.

Skills: Balance, Jump, and Tumble are the three physical skills, and clearly make sense for a cheerleader. Knowledge: Pop Culture and speak spanish are from friends and school, respectively, and the last two, Intimidate, and drive are her presence in school, and obviously her ability to drive a car. =)


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian Johnson

STR 14 (6)
DEX 16 (10)
CON 12 (4)
INT 14 (6)
WIS 10 (2)
CHR 12 (4)

Feats
Combat Martial Arts (Remove AoA to grapple/attack)
Defensive Martial Arts  (Harder to grapple/attack)
Class Feats
Simple Weapon Proficiency 
Combat Throw (Good at takedowns/tackles)

Tallent:
Increased Speed (+5) (Athlete)

Occupation: Military
Feat: Personal Firearms (Basic)
Class Skills Gained: Swim, Knowledge (Tactics)

Class Skills: Balance (Dex), Craft (mechanical) (Int), Drive (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (current events, popular culture, streetwise) (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Pilot (Dex), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Ride (Dex), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (none), and Tumble (Dex).

35 SP
CC: Performercussion 2(4) (Drummer)
CC: Jump 2(4) (Athlete)
KN: Tactics 3 (Basic)
Swim 5 (Basic/Athlete)
KN: Pop Culture 5 (Obvious)
Balance 5 (Athlete/Basic)
Slight of Hand 5 (Athlete/Drummer Trick)
Tumble 4 (Athlete)

Brian Johnson, (twin?, half?, we're nearly the same age) brother to Brittney, was a star athlete in High School.  An all state football player at Linebacker and Safety, State Champion Wrestler, and top swimmer, he is a fantastic athlete.  When not playing in games, he was a drummer in a punk band with "Rod" or hanging with some lady friend(s).  As a result, his grades were barely passable.  While he got a few scholorship offers that also offered to "boost" his grades, he decided that he didn't want to start his life off with a lie.  He instead signed up with the Navy.  Back from Boot Camp for a while, his uncle, and old Naval man himself,  loaned him his cabin for a few weeks so he could celebrate with his friends before he went back for Navy Seal training.

Brian never had a steady girlfriend, but he always had his share of girls.  He had a strange "aura" of mystery and danger that always seemed to attract the girls.  Never lacking in company, and not being particularly discrete, his friends and teamates could simply ask, "How's he do it?"

Pic

-----

Don't know if you need much else.  Not too worried about personal posetions, as he's not likely to have a weapon or armor, but it likely to have anything else appropriate for him (Drum Set, clothes, etc.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll have my character up in a few days - sorry about the length of time, I've been not feeling well lately.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I'll have my character up in a few days - sorry about the length of time, I've been not feeling well lately.




Hope you feel better!


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, put 'em in the Rogue Gallery


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2005)

Allright, zantriel, since you're the only one who can drive a car, you get to drive the jeep, hence it's your uncles cabin. Sorry Bront.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for updating the title, Doc. I felt like a tool giving you a hard time about it.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 14, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Allright, zantriel, since you're the only one who can drive a car, you get to drive the jeep, hence it's your uncles cabin. Sorry Bront.




Wait a second, what happened to MY ability to drive a car? =P


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Wait a second, what happened to MY ability to drive a car? =P



I think the 3rd accident when mom and dad pulled your keys precludes that sis


----------



## Seeten (Jun 15, 2005)

Just because I had 2 beers and a joint, and got in a LITTLE fender bender?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, looks like I'm going to have to bow out - I'm having a hard time finding free time to even finish my character, and that doesn't bode well for my participation in the game.  Sorry about that....


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 15, 2005)

sorry to hear that. You're more than welcome to join whernever you have more time.

Cya


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh, yes, and the winner is ............



SSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNN




Yes, ladies and gentlemen, give him a big hearty applause.

He can choose two options, the rest can choose one.

The pictures of the cabin are what I had in mind, minus the jakuzi.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> minus the jakuzi.



Bah, then I'm not going


----------



## Seeten (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll take +1 to charisma, and an extra life for 400, Alex!


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll flag down Jennileerose.  I think she's still interested, but she's not great at character creation.  Of course, neither am I when it involves Modern (This is my first modern character)


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll take "Improved Initiative" for 100  (Improved reaction times means reading plays better in football).


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Doc, go here.  We're waiting on you


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2005)

We're getting started; Those who haven't got a character yet ,just come up with a name and background ASAP, the rest can wait a little : we won't be using too much rolls the first few posts anyway, since it'll be the start of the trip, sorting out who's sitting where, and complaining about whatever. You know, the first five minutes of the regular movie. (yes, I know, we should start with a little flash of a steaming bed-scene involving the punk-rocker, his girlfriend and a pair of handcuffs, but if that's what you want, surf the internet, there's plenty of that if you know where to look)

Anyway.

A few basics:
*spoken words* in bold,
_thoughts _in italic
No colours : they make my head hurt.
OOC : as little as possible in the ingame thread, use the OOC thread as much as you want.
You roll all the dice yourself. I trust you. Really.

AS to what's gonna happen : feel free to speculate to your hearts desire, there'll be a small prize for the first to guess at what's going on .

The basic concept and the start of the game:
You're all from the same town. Uncle roger kindly lent his cabin and landcruiser for the trip.
It's about a six-hour drive to the settlement closest to the cabin, then another two-hour drive on dirt-tracks to the cabin itself. Due to the terrain it would be a two-day hike on foot. You're pretty isolated.
The plan is to leave in the early morning, drive to the settlement, get some food and gear for the trip in the local supermarket, and then continue to the cabin. You'll be staying there from saturday 'till saturday, returning on sunday.
The cabin is somewhere in the ozarks, don't worry overmuch about exactly where. One thing of ote : the cabin is about thirty miles from a restricted army area  .

Let the speculation begin.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Yo. Apologies, I haven't checked in on the thread for a couple of days been busy. I like Bront have not had much xp with Mod so haven't jumped in to the character creation yet (edit: Spoke to soon, let me know if there are any problems please). As far as my story, it's as posted before (and copied below)

Anthony "Meat" Guilao

Male 
Birthplace: Sydney, Australia
Height: 5'11""
Weight: 115 lbs
Age: 18 (January 5, 1987) 
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Wavy, Brown
Classes: Strong 1/Dedicated 1 /Student Occupation

XP: 1,000

Vision Type: Normal
Action Points: 5
Reputation: +1
Wealth: +7 (+6 starting, +1 Student)

Speed: 30' 

Initiative: +0 (+0 Dex)

STR 10 (0) (costs 2)
DEX 10 (0) (costs 2)
CON 10 (0) (costs 2)
INT 16 (+3) (costs 10)
WIS 16 (+3) (costs 10)
CHA 14 (+2) (costs 6)

HP: 13
Massive Damage: 13

AC: 12
[10 Base, +0 Dex, +2 Defense Bonus]

*Saves:*
Fort +2 [2 base +0 Con]
Ref +2 [0 base +0 Dex, +2 Lightning Reflexes]
Will +4 [1 base +3 Wis]

*Languages Known:*
~ English 

*Attacks:*
Base Attack: +1 [No Bonuses]
Melee: +1 [+1 base +0 Str] +1 damage
Ranged: +1 [+1 base +0 Dex]
Grapple: +1 [+1 base +0 Str] 

*Skills:*
*Strong (24)*
Computer Use 7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Jump 4 [4 ranks, +0 Str]
Knowledge (tactics) 7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (current events) 7 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (popular culture) 7 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Perform (act) 5 [3 ranks, +2 Cha]
Research 6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Swim 4 [4 ranks, +0 Str]

*Dedicated (8)*
Investigate 8 [2 ranks, +3 Int, +3 Skill Emphasis]
Spot 5 [2 ranks, +3 Wis]
Survival 5 [2 ranks, +3 wis]
Treat Injury 5 [2 ranks, +3 Wis]

Talent: Melee Smash  (+1 melee damage); Skill Emphasis (Investigate)

Feats:
~ Simple Weapons (Strong Hero Class)
~ Increased Damage Threshold (1st Level) - Massive Damage = Con +3
~ Lightning Reflexes (1st Level) - +2 Reflex saves

Equipment:
Casual Clothes
Overcoat
Cell Phone
Portable Video Camera
Backpack
Chemical Light Sticks (5)
Compass
Flashlight, Battery Flood
Sleeping Bag





Meat suffered from Guillain Barre's syndrome, a virus that attacks the nervous system resulting in short term paralysis. In Meat's case short term was 9 months. He lost all muscle tone and had to relearn to walk. During his time in hospital Meat had a lot of time to think about how much he had lost, it didn't take him long to work out that instead of moaning he should be spending his time learning and looking forward. He realised how shallow he had been and swore he would rectify things as soon as he was able. His friends started noticing the change and soon it was only his girlfriend who would regularly visit. He was alive after all and even if he never walked again he could still contribute meaningfully to society. Meat got audiotapes to listen to while in hospital. He watched the history, national geographic, how to, discovery and computer channels. When he had some movement in his arms he would voraciously read. Meat has recently been released from hospital. He still sometimes suffers from dizzy spells and is occasionally shaky on his legs. A marathon runner he is not (in fact a light jog would be about all he could manage at the moment).

Meat (Anthony Cowan): Strong 1/Dedicated 1
-ex-jock, now socially conscious, thinks his friends are a little shallow, is trying to broaden his girlfriend, Muffy's, mind. Has only recently met the punk, not sure of his motives. Is recovering from a debilitating virus, is still very weak

Muffy: Charismatic
-Prom Queen, cheerleader, models, doing a liberal arts degree, dating Meat who she is finding a little irritating, she thinks he is too deep now but she still feels sorry for him and is having a hard time trying to work out how to break it off without appearing to be a bitch, the dirty weekend away is the last chance for their relationship as far as she is concerned. 

Unfortunately we don't have a Muffy now so maybe Meat is just going for the fresh air?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

I've gone ahead and posted Anthony in the RG.

Speculation #1: army genetic/mutant/viral experiments on the loose
Speculation #2: the whole town is an army experiment gone wrong

More speculation to come.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

And yes, ladies and gentlemen, we have a first contender. 
D20Dazza is an australian of unknown gender. His answer to the question is:



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Speculation #1: army genetic/mutant/viral experiments on the loose
> Speculation #2: the whole town is an army experiment gone wrong




Audience :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

'Shakes head'

Sorry mate, but that answer is WRONG. But could we have a hand of applause for this sympathetic ozzie. Ladies and gentlemen : D20Dazza.

Yes, ladies and gentlemen, the show goes on with our next contender.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

*Zantriel*

Zantriel, from the intro you've noticed that I'm farting around with your background a bit. Your father died a few years ago, uncle Roger has been a kind of substitute father for you, someone you could allways turn to. He's got no children of his own, so he kinda thinks of you as "his" son. Ok?


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

*It Has Begun*

Okilidokily people, the game starts here.

A few words of explanation:
Johny wants the jeep packed friday evening, so you can all leave in the early morning Wether some of you want to stay over for the night is up to you.

There is no electricity in the cabin. The lights and stuff are all run on butane gass, you know those big container thingies you find on campervans and such. The fridge and freezer are run on gas as well.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

What does a lancruiser look like? Well, it looks likethis

Some more pictures:
http://www.brian894x4.com/D1010063.jpg
http://www.brian894x4.com/D1010067.jpg


All the luggage will be strapped to a roof rack.

And no, you do not have this version. You might wish you had.....


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

A few more words on the DrZombie(tm) Gamesmastering style. This is gonna be a B-movie. Allright. You've seen quite a few of them. If not, go see a few.


This means that, when you are in a living room, and something happens, dont go for:


OOC:can I take cover behind a sofa?      or even worse:
OOC:I look for something to take cover behind.

Just go:

Johny blanches at the sight of XXX. With a yell, he jumps behind the sofa. On hands and knees he scrambles for the fireplace, racing to be the first to reach the firepoker.

Or

Jeeny screams at the top of her voice. She scrambles around, grabs the vase with flowers and throws it at XXX.

Go with the flow. Try not to interrupt the game too much. If you're looking for small stuff in a room where it could be somewhere, it will probably be there. If there's a kitchen, there will probably be some big kitchen knives. But you'll probably will have to search for a few rounds to get it. Try to describe it, and leave it open so I can interfere. The difference between the two actions above are : the poker will be a pretty good weapon, and you might have to struggle to get it, the vase on the other hand will probably only 'stun' the opponent for a round, and I don't really mind that.

I hope you see what I mean, and don't be intimidated or sumpthing, we'll work it out when we get there.

If you do an action, or you want to roll for something do it like this:
Spot 13=5+8 where 5 is your skill and 8 is your roll.
mention any special modifiers you have.

OK?

Let's get this started then.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 18, 2005)

OK! I finished up Stephanie's background. I put her as being the one that asked Rod along, since he is kind of out of the group's normal social circle. No girlfriend/boyfriend stuff, though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok, I did the final tweeks to my character sheet   Added some basic equipment (nothing strange or unfitting, and left some big thigns behind) and did all the math.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 19, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Zantriel, from the intro you've noticed that I'm farting around with your background a bit. Your father died a few years ago, uncle Roger has been a kind of substitute father for you, someone you could allways turn to. He's got no children of his own, so he kinda thinks of you as "his" son. Ok?



No problem, I still need to finish is background anyways.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 21, 2005)

OK, guys, we're gonna get this trip on the road. Jennileerose can stil jump in at watercreeck town, before you head to the dirt track.

I like the ingame chatter, and I'm a bit hesitant to cut in. Either decide amongst yourselves ingame to start the trip, or let me know here if you want me to go for the "cut-scene" to get you started. It'll be a short road-movie before we get to the slaughterhouse cabin.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll flag Jennilee down.  She just got a new 3rd shift job, so her availability hasn't been the best.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 22, 2005)

*Spot Check Evryone*

Allright, spot check please.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

Spot 18+3 (Wis) = 21


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 22, 2005)

Spot 15+
[sblock] There's a car parked behind some trees, nearly out of sight. One of the doors is open.[/sblock]

Spot 20+
[Sblock] There's a car parked behind some trees, nearly out of sight. One of the doors is open. A person is lying at the side, unmoving.[/sblock]

Spot 25+, Nat 20:
[sblock] There's a car parked behind some trees, nearly out of sight. One of the doors is open. You can see a bloody handprint on the window, and the person lying down is covered with blood. [/sblock]

Try to wait reacting untill several people have posted their spot result.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Steph gets a 6.

I like how you edited Spot check into the title, Dr. Makes it easy to see my attention is needed.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

5.  With that -1, I'm still impressed.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> 5.  With that -1, I'm still impressed.




Damn kids, never paying attention to what's going on outside their own little world.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw, snap!!  I forgot that I had a rank in Spot to offset my borderline retarded Wisdom.

Make that Spot=6.  Woot(?) :\


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Spot=10


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 22, 2005)

got my character up in the character thread thanks to Bront. 


Jennilee


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Found her 

Let her know when/where she can hop in.  I'll figure out a way to tie her in (I was thinking the old "I ran into my old English tutor a few days ago, and she's a hottie now, so I invited her to come along, sorry I forgot to tell you guys")


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Hehe, I just realized I made Steph at first level instead of second! I'll boost her up ASAP.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 22, 2005)

Spot roll of 2, +0 = 2 I see nothing. I guess I’m to busy driving, lol.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 23, 2005)

Shannon gets a 14 on her spot check even though she's at McD's.  *laughs*


Jennilee


----------



## Seeten (Jun 23, 2005)

10 -1 for a total of 9?


----------



## zantriel (Jun 23, 2005)

I rolled a 18 on the first aid, though I don't have the skill. (Or the book handy to check the stat needed)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

WIS.  Good thing I'm not doing it.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Treat Injury is a Wis skill, and for some reason I think it's trained only :/


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Nope, sorry, it can be.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Treat Injury (Wis)
> Check: The DC and effect depend on the task attempted.
> Long-Term Care (DC 15): With a medical kit, the successful application of this skill allows a patient to recover hit points and ability points lost to temporary damage at an advanced rate—3 hit points per character level or 3 ability points restored per day of complete rest. A new check is made each day; on a failed check, recovery occurs at the normal rate for that day of rest and care.
> A character can tend up to as many patients as he or she has ranks in the skill. The patients need complete bed rest (doing nothing all day). The character needs to devote at least ½ hour of the day to each patient the character is caring for.
> ...


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront : the car is parked behind some trees, off the road. The passenger is not in any danger of being hit by a car.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Bront : the car is parked behind some trees, off the road. The passenger is not in any danger of being hit by a car.



He might be when I'm through with him... er... I mean...   

BTW, THat's about the worst thing you can do for a nose bleed.  You need to lean your head forward so you don't end up drinking your own blood.  But IC, I have no clue.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 25, 2005)

Umm...can I do a post of Shannon sitting and waiting for you guys at the McD's?  I really want to get her into this.

Jennilee


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> Umm...can I do a post of Shannon sitting and waiting for you guys at the McD's?  I really want to get her into this.
> 
> Jennilee





Go for it! I don't see how anyone could have a problem with that.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 25, 2005)

*shy smile* just making sure.  I didn't know if it would mess anything up.  


Jennilee


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> *shy smile* just making sure.  I didn't know if it would mess anything up.
> 
> 
> Jennilee



Generaly, people here are flexable when it comes to having fun.  Especialy because, at worse, you simply edit and remove the post.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2005)

Jennilee, you beat me to it  .


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2005)

OK, guys, hang around town, meet up, look at what you like to see. Either let me know here or through in-game stuffg that you'd like to move onn; Feel free to chat amongst each-other or with the natives. They won't bite (yet).

I'm not in any hurry, RP as much as you like.


And, uhm, you guys still have about an hour or two to drive before you get there.

Jenilee and bront, could you edit your posts to remove all references to McDonalds? The town isn't big enough for one of them.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jenilee and bront, could you edit your posts to remove all references to McDonalds? The town isn't big enough for one of them.




Ok, Joe's it is (It's Johny's fault, honestly)


----------



## zantriel (Jun 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, Joe's it is (It's Johny's fault, honestly)



Yeah its mine, I thought every town had one, lol.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 27, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jenilee and bront, could you edit your posts to remove all references to McDonalds? The town isn't big enough for one of them.




*salutes* Already did so!

Also guys?  I'm going to be only checking and posting a little in the mornings this week as I work Sun-Thursday (though the last two days might get taken off...I don't know yet) and then Friday I'm going to be gone all weekend for the holiday and by the time I get back it's back to work.

I don't know how available I'll be...just throwing up a notice so you all know.

And bront?  not a word out of *you*


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> *salutes* Already did so!
> 
> Also guys?  I'm going to be only checking and posting a little in the mornings this week as I work Sun-Thursday (though the last two days might get taken off...I don't know yet) and then Friday I'm going to be gone all weekend for the holiday and by the time I get back it's back to work.
> 
> ...



Word


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 27, 2005)

*swats Bront*  That's it, if I see you this weekend I'm swatting you for real! 

Jennilee


----------



## zantriel (Jun 28, 2005)

Our net was out last night, so I'm behind on all my games, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Zombie, your gladiator is done and needs input from you now.  Just quote the post and copy anything between the sblock tags.  I like to keep my characters in a txt file on my HD as well.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok guys, so far so good. Remember, Johny still has to meet up with the sheriff and y'all have to do some shopping.

I don't like to interfere, just go ahead and I'll see when you're ready to proceed.

Also, you can visit the rest of the town, but you don't need to. Just do as you please.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 5, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Ok guys, so far so good. Remember, Johny still has to meet up with the sheriff and y'all have to do some shopping.
> 
> I don't like to interfere, just go ahead and I'll see when you're ready to proceed.
> 
> Also, you can visit the rest of the town, but you don't need to. Just do as you please.



And get the beer, lol. (Funny thing is, I don't drink, lol.)


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2005)

Allright guys 'n galls, I'm moving things along a little, seems like the game is lagging a little. But don't worry, we'll get to the slaughter soon enough.



Eeeuhm, did I say slaughter? I meant plotline. I really did. Honestly.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Allright guys 'n galls, I'm moving things along a little, seems like the game is lagging a little. But don't worry, we'll get to the slaughter soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeuhm, did I say slaughter? I meant plotline. I really did. Honestly.



What about the gratuitous nudity and sex?  Can't have a B-move without that.   

Anyone seen Seeten?  Haven't seen her post in a bit in this or another game I'm in with her.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

G'day Bront, I haven't seen Seeten. Things seem to be goin slowly in most the games I'm in at the moment, strange (or quite possibly it's the usual way of things, I'm relatively new to PbP).


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 11, 2005)

I tends to be slow here on the weekends, and in the States, it's summer now. That normally slows things down a bit as well.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey guys just to let you know; I will not be posting too much for the next 5 or 6 days. I am studying for my A+ certification. I will do what I can but…


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

A+ isnt' too bad at all.  I took it with no studying beyond the class I took 5 years ago and my 8 years of IT exp, and passed it with no problem (Both tests took me a total of I think 90 minutes or less).  You'll do fine.  Good luck.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 21, 2005)

Just FYI, I do have family who own farms and it takes forever for state and government reimbursement for either weather or animal related events. 
Back in Michigan a few years back (12) they had the same event as in the game. Wolves were released into the woods in northern Michigan. But, as per what I said, the government didn’t reduce the number of Licenses sold for deer, so you can guess what happened. It was a mess and peoples pets got hurt (No livestock) so I am using that as the base for my argument. It happened before; I think it could happen again, lol.
Also the state does have a bounty on wolves, it doesn’t have any restrictions, I added the one restriction so it would make more sense in game. 
I hope I am not making a mess of things for ya Doctor Z.

PS: If what Johnny is saying does screw things up, let me know and I can delete the posts and go “No problem, we will help them if we can.” I don’t wish to make things a mess for ya.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Please.....this is a* B-Movie*.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Please.....this is a* B-Movie*.



Yes, which means you need to occasionaly add random moral points to it so it is thinly disguised as a movie.

I think we lost Seeten.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, which means you need to occasionaly add random moral points to it so it is thinly disguised as a movie.



Morality...sure.  My point is that realism is for the birds!


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 22, 2005)

no probs. johny winters, anything you say can and will be used against you.

oh, and guys, sorry for the slow posting, but you guys should look at this


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought his name was Johny Snow?

NP btw.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 23, 2005)

It is snow, but Winters is cool, too. I didn't notice due to the fact I have character in a F2F game with the last name Winters.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

According to BS, Seeten has made 2 posts in the past month or so, so I think she's officialy gone.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah, well, it seems we have a candidate for the first casuality then. Let's get this show on the road again.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

hehe summon the meat wagon the horror is set to begin.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> According to BS, Seeten has made 2 posts in the past month or so, so I think she's officialy gone.




Poor Johnny, lost his girl before the killing happens, lol. Man I hope it wasn’t something he said, lol.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 29, 2005)

After reading about the cabin, I wish I was there, without the death and crazy stuff that is, lol.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 30, 2005)

*Another prize-winning contest*

OK guys, time to settle into the cabin, the fun will start, well, in the near future. So I'll give y'all a last chance to guess what's gonna happen. 1000 xp for the one who guesses it. One theorie each.

I want everyone who is still in to let me know in the OOC thread that they're still here. Those who don't reply by august 2nd are gonna go down the drain.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

We're gonna get eatin by wolf men 

BTW, Goddess FallenAngel has been around a bit more, she might be willing to take over Brittney (or show up late with Muffy).


----------



## zantriel (Jul 30, 2005)

The local army base has been testing some new bio agent and it has infected the wolves. They in turn have become crazed and will be attacking the poor teens.

I’m still here.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 30, 2005)

Present!

edit: Taitzu is moving over the next few days, so I'm not sure if he will be able to check in.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll remind Jennilee to check in here.  Daz has a bad habit of not checking the OOC threads (He's been beaten over it in other games).  He's around though.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll remind Jennilee to check in here. Daz has a bad habit of not checking the OOC threads (He's been beaten over it in other games). He's around though.




I'm here I'm here!  

Glad I saw this now though...sheesh.

I can only really reply a lot on the weekends due to work but I try to check stuff in the mornings when I get home from work.  3rd shift bites.

Jennilee


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

3rd shift isn't that bad


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 3rd shift isn't that bad




Yeah...unless you live with your parents...>_<


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

I'd think you'd enjoy living with my parents


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd think you'd enjoy living with my parents




*just swats you*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll remind Jennilee to check in here.  Daz has a bad habit of not checking the OOC threads (He's been beaten over it in other games).  He's around though.



Beaten over it hmmmphhh, I resemble that remark.

From the shower you can hear Meat singing slightly off key

"...If you hear him howling around your kitchen door
Better not let him in
Little old lady got mutilated late last night
Werewolves of London again
Werewolves of London

He's the hairy-handed gent who ran amuck in Kent
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair
Better stay away from him
He'll rip your lungs out, Jim
I'd like to meet his tailor
Werewolves of London

..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

For the 1000XP, my bet is that we will be auspiciously warned of impending disaster by a band of Ozark hillbillies, who can't decide if they don't despise us enough to give us the heads up.  A stirring rendition of 'Dueling Banjos' will follow.

(Just checking in, will post soon.)


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Goddess Fallenangel said she'd stop in, so we might have another body back (and a female one at that)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 1, 2005)

My guess? Stephanie's collagen injections in her lips caused a strange form of cancer that puts pressure on her brain and results in insanity of the most violent variety. She is going to crack and kill all the others with a lawn chair.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> For the 1000XP, my bet is that we will be auspiciously warned of impending disaster by a band of Ozark hillbillies, who can't decide if they don't despise us enough to give us the heads up.  A stirring rendition of 'Dueling Banjos' will follow.
> 
> (Just checking in, will post soon.)



Squeel like a pig boy


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Goddess Fallenangel said she'd stop in, so we might have another body back (and a female one at that)



Can you REALLY tell in PBP?


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Can you REALLY tell in PBP?



Yes, the character has a "Sex" entry that must be filled out.  Usually I go by that.

If you ment by a player, other than there was a thread talking about a car she was trying to sell and she mentioned her first name, no, technicaly there is no way to tell, and that's fine.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2005)

Actually, if you really want to know, ask Zantriel - he's my real-life roommate. 

ANYway, I'll try to write up Muffy and get her posted for Dr. Zombie's review sometime in the next few days.... if he does still have room for another character.  I even have an idea of how to get her into the game.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2005)

Could someone let me know the stat-generation method again? I can't find it on the first two pages of this thread. I think we're 1st level, correct?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2005)

1st or 2nd level, 32 pt buy

drop me a mail at maarten dot kuppers at gmail dot com, 'cause I have a few extra options for you to choose from. (one of 'em is you get pretty hairy and bad tempered for a week each month)


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> 1st or 2nd level, 32 pt buy
> 
> drop me a mail at maarten dot kuppers at gmail dot com, 'cause I have a few extra options for you to choose from. (one of 'em is you get pretty hairy and bad tempered for a week each month)



She's going to be an accountant?


----------



## zantriel (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> She's going to be an accountant?



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, no, ok I quit, lol.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2005)

Survival check please.


(This should be funny. Does anyone even have the skill? Buahahahahahaaaaaa)


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

Are you kidding?  I'm like, the only male character who isn't a Green Beret.

In fact I DO have a single dot of Survival just to offset my negative WIS score.  Mmmmmmm.....American cheese!


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

Holy crap stick!!  I AM the only one with Survival!!

That's a +0!  Wow, we're screwed!!

ps-need a new pic.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 1, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Holy crap stick!!  I AM the only one with Survival!!
> 
> That's a +0!  Wow, we're screwed!!
> 
> ps-need a new pic.




Haha, I'm at a big fat +0 as well, and my roll is a one.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 2, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?  I'm like, the only male character who isn't a Green Beret.
> 
> In fact I DO have a single dot of Survival just to offset my negative WIS score.  Mmmmmmm.....American cheese!




Well I (Me) rolled a 17 (untrained skill), but I (Me) would point out that I (John) go to the cabin once in a great while and I (John) live to play football, so I (John) didn't think about learning that stuff.

Oh, you can ask goddessfallenangel about me and dice rolling, I roll very well most of the time, sadly though the rest of my life has the luck sucked right out of it.   

PS: Goddess is a female.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooh, a 9


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess I should roll too, huh?

Well, *CED* the bed!!!!!
That's a natural 20 for ADD boy!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=126377


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll roll for Brittany: 14-1 would be 13, untrained.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=126389


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 2, 2005)

Well crapola...Shannon gets a 9

*is suddenly scared*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey kids, don't forget your WIS bonuses. (or negatives in my case.)


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> Well crapola...Shannon gets a 9
> 
> *is suddenly scared*



Add Wis to that, you have 12


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 2, 2005)

surv 
15 +
[sblock]
There's something odd about those stars. Some of them are moving. Right.  Must be some satelites or airplanes. Less light pôllution out here, so there should be more stars, and thus more airplanes, visible.
[/sblock]

nat 20:
[sblock]
What the hell? You know that airplanes on low-orbit sattelites can mimic falling starts, but this? Even if you count in that there is less light pollution here, this is mad. Look, and those fifteen move in sync with each other.
[/sblock]

All bets are closed.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, got the go-ahead - I'll be playing Brittany from now on.  Or at least until Seeten checks back in.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> surv
> 15 +
> 
> nat 20:
> ...




What'dya know... Brit's oblivious to.... whatever's going on.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a heads up... the spoiler tags don't work in the email notifications, so you might want to put a spoiler note at the top of each one so those of us who rely on email notifications don't read the content.

Example:

******SPOILER********

[sblock]blah blah blah[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

That's why I don't use e-mail


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

No Survival skill but a +3 wisdom  which renders me a 14. Damn, I miss the spoiler by one.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow... I wasn't even aware they turned the email notifications back on... Oh well, I like my little Subscription folder hierarchy better anyhow.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 3, 2005)

Erm... regarding Brit's last IC comment - I seem to recall mention of a military base near here? I can't find the reference now, I can edit if need be.

D20Dazza - Sorry, I just had to jump on that 'cry of outrage' comment.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> D20Dazza - Sorry, I just had to jump on that 'cry of outrage' comment.



 No worries mate, I was expectin it


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice work guys


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Nice work guys




Thanks for running the game!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## zantriel (Aug 10, 2005)

What she said, lol.


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Are we dead yet?


----------



## zantriel (Aug 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are we dead yet?



If so, that was one short game.


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> If so, that was one short game.



[little kid voice]Are we dead yet?[/little kid voice]

This should be interesting


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Sorry not trying to be difficult and railroad the game (or rude) but Anthony is a momma's boy, particularly since dad's death and his hospitalisation.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

I've just been waiting for a bit more info from the GM before Brian responds.  He's sceptical in general.  I know what his next several actions will be, but untill he hears more info (whic requires a GM post), he's not doing anything.

Almost forgot:
[little kid voice]Are we dead yet?[/little kid voice]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry not trying to be difficult and railroad the game (or rude) but Anthony is a momma's boy, particularly since dad's death and his hospitalisation.
> 
> ...




I don't think roleplaying is derailing the game.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry not trying to be difficult and railroad the game (or rude) but Anthony is a momma's boy, particularly since dad's death and his hospitalisation.
> 
> ...



Its cool, I would be worried too, role-play how he would act, but John is keeping the keys, lol.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok guys 'n girls, knowledge/electronics, or physics, or technical/electronics skill check please, for those of you who wanna know why the toys stopped working.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 11, 2005)

OK I rolled a 20
The only skill I have close is Craft (Mechanical) +5, though for what happened it may not work, if not then with my INT I have a 22.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *"Noooooooooo!!!!!!!"* yells Rod, as he soon realizes that he is trapped listening to the sterile, banal, mundane, and mainstream thoughts of the teenagers around him.
> 
> (OOC-You guys rawk!)



So you have problems with the “we are going to die” thoughts, boy are you in the wrong game, lol. I see how he really is though, MP3’s are more important than his mum.  

Edit: Because he didn’t say anything about being worried about anyone, oops, my bad.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hells yeah.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Um, will pop culture work?  It's been in movies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

Meat ain't got no applicable knowledge skills but does have computer use, might that give him an idea (being intimate with a piece of delicate electronic equipment - ummm, you guys know what I mean )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, Brit is VERY unhappy about this turn of events. *snicker*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> (being intimate with a piece of delicate electronic equipment - ummm, you guys know what I mean )




It's okay to love your computer, just don't LOVE your computer.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 12, 2005)

Shannon got a 5 for her roll....and I wanted to use computer use skill as my skill..but I'm not sure I can.  If so...that's a +6 for a total of 11...still a crappy roll IMHO.

Jennilee

(also...no one kill me k?  I thought it would be interesting for Shannon to do that..heh)


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 13, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> (also...no one kill me k?  I thought it would be interesting for Shannon to do that..heh)



 It was just what was needed to kick us in to the next 'scene' in my opinion - nice one.

BTW - My knowledge roll was 19 but that's without my Int bonus (+3) so make that a 22 (and if computer use helps it'll be another 4)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 13, 2005)

Whatever skill you think appropriate:
15+
[sblock]
EMP or electromagnetic pulse is one of the effects of detonating a nuke. It will take out all electronics. That white flash was probably a nuke. All modern cars depend on electronics to operate. We're so screwed.
[/sblock]

20+
[sblock]
EMP or electromagnetic pulse is one of the effects of detonating a nuke. It will take out all electronics, unless they're protected by a faraday's cage. All military bases have one. If it's strong enough, the military will still be able to communicate. There's a base nearby. Whomever dropped that bomb might know it and come a knocking. We're so screwed.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 13, 2005)

You guys rock. Five pages of roleplaying, no violence of any kind yet. On the other hand, if i keep the characters in that house for long enough someone will get shot LOL.
I'm having fun. The story isn't going anywhere, but this is just very very cool stuff. Rock on.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

There goes the skinny dipping idea though


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Dr Z - keep on keepin on


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 15, 2005)

How's the feeling about pacing? I love the ingame talk, and I'm very hesitant to forcefully declare another day has passed or whatever, but I don't know if any of you think this game is way too slow or something. I feel it's going along nicely. Just let me know, I try to intervene as little as possible, but will jumpstart it when you guuys feel it's too slow.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

No, I think we're fine, though if you add a little in game feedback on occasion it might help (what we may find on the tuner if we try (not much now)) what's in the gun case, ect).  Once everyone's huddled up and the fires setup indoors, you can probably move to a new day if nothings going to happen.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 15, 2005)

I am in a PBP game that has taken several months to get passed the first few hours, so this game is moving just fine.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 16, 2005)

I took a bit of liberty with his father’s death. We never talked about how he died, and if he died in horrible accident at a lab or something he could have been told that story. Or he uses that story because the real story is just too horrible to remember. Just let me know if it’s ok.
Plus I just thought that the idea was cool, and explains why he is protective.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2005)

Whew - just had to step in for a breather - it's gettin' kinda hot in there


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

*guns, guns, guns*

The weapon case contains four guns (don't have the modern firearms comp with me, will edit later) and a crossbow.
One is a long range hunting rifle with a scope, for big game hunting.
one is a lighter caliber, but also with scope.
Two guns are two-barreled hunting rifles, for buckshot.
The hunting crosbow looks nice as well.

For those with a more medieval (or desperate) nature.
There's a large axe in the basement, a chainsaw, two machetes. The kitchen could provide you with a few knives, and one or two hunting knives can also be found.
A big hammer could do some serious damage as well. 
Feel free to improvise with whatever you think is available.

(I haven't ever handled a rifle in my life. I'm not a hunter. If I make a few serious errors, correct me, but I won't believe the stats for a hunting rifle are the same of a .50 sniper rifle  )


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> I took a bit of liberty with his father’s death. We never talked about how he died, and if he died in horrible accident at a lab or something he could have been told that story. Or he uses that story because the real story is just too horrible to remember. Just let me know if it’s ok.
> Plus I just thought that the idea was cool, and explains why he is protective.




No problems whatsoever.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 16, 2005)

While we're getting all technical, how is this place heated and lit?


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

Gas. There are gas lights in the rooms, there's a gas stove in the kitchen, and there is a large fireplace in the livingroom , with the chimney running through the bathroom, so it gets heated as well. The bedrooms are damned cold in the winter.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 17, 2005)

FYI - 

I will be at GenCon, and thus, unable to post until probably next Monday or Tuesday. Do whatever seems IC for Brittany until then.


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

Same here.  Goddess, you should post in the Gencon Absentee thread)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 17, 2005)

Didn't realize there was one (I've just been going to my subscribed threads). Will do.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 17, 2005)

I will also be at GenCon, looks like a least 3 players will be there.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm going to a con too, but I'm a geek of a different stripe:

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/

Bruce Campbell.  Awwwww yeah.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 17, 2005)

lol, my larp vampire char is named bruce campbell


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 17, 2005)

you guys should try to meet up, and send us a group pioc. that would be cool


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

Last time I me Bruce (see the 2002 pix) the line was 6 hrs. long.  Only 2 for the constume contest, but now that the con has grown, I'm sure he'll be under lock and key.  I MAY still have some with me and Michael Berryman drinking @ the bar.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

If I had known where they were meeting before today, I would have tried, but oh well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry 'bout that... ended up being a last minute thing via cell phone, and I just jumped on to post it quick in case anyone else could make it.


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem.  I gave my location at Gen Con in case anyone wanted to hunt me down, and no one did *sniff*.

No biggie, I didn't do much on thursday, but was booked from noon on Friday all the way till Noon on Sunday.  Fortunately in face to face, I can run combat very quickly, so a few of the events I ran ended a bit early, and I had a bit of time to run for food on occasion.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 23, 2005)

Um...I got to meet 'Big Daddy'!!(?)!!


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry.  Saw _The Aristocrats_ last night, and I'm in a particularly raunchy mood.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 25, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Saw _The Aristocrats_ last night, and I'm in a particularly raunchy mood.




The Aristocats? I love that movie!


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The Aristocats? I love that movie!



Oddly enough, they actually cover that common mistake in the movie.  But no....it's the first NR movie that I've seen in the theatre in a long time.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 28, 2005)

Just a quick note: I started another job assigment. (being a temp sucks) and it's 7 days a week...not sure if I'll be able to keep up but I'll try and post in the mornings after work.

Jennilee


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Tell them not now, there's been a neuclear strike in Arkansas


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm away for the weekend. Try to get a plan together, and I'll update on sunday-evening, or make something happen if you don't know what to do next.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

Meat's hunting around in the tooldshed for some fuses - whackin in the toolshed.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 3, 2005)

Johnny is try to at the very least figure out how to get the CB or radio working so they can learn more about what has happened.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 8, 2005)

sorry, guys, things are hectic, will update ASAP


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

No problems mate, understand the rl thing.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 9, 2005)

Oops, I've been neglecting this game. Zan, if I do it again, give me a bit of a nudge, eh?

BTW - I get to be the first to show lots of skin, as one should in a B-Movie! Yay!


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Oops, I've been neglecting this game. Zan, if I do it again, give me a bit of a nudge, eh?
> 
> BTW - I get to be the first to show lots of skin, as one should in a B-Movie! Yay!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

>




Check out the latest Victoria Secret or Fredricks of Hollywood catalog. 

I'm afraid I can't post one, I don't think they'd be grandma-safe. Heck, I don't think the other pic in this thread is grandma-safe. I know I'm blind now.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2005)

Actualy, I think the other pic is Grandma!

Sorry, I just felt it was humorous   (I wouldn't complain about pics though)


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Muuuummmmmmm

Hey Bobitron where is she, she ran out on the family years ago, I'd love to find her again - oh the memories of suckling at the aahhhhggaggggghh


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry Goddess, I couldn't resist letting Meat have a peek


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

You know, the suspence of those spot checks is killing me...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sorry Goddess, I couldn't resist letting Meat have a peek



 *LOL* Hey, that's why I posted it. What's a B-Movie without some scantily-clad girls in it?  ;D


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 12, 2005)

sorry, guys, but real life is a bit harsh at the moment.

Anyway, let's get on with the game


You'll need to succeed in a DC 15 craft roll or anything you feel appropriate to get the radio working. The car just won't work.
BTW, staying at the shelter is an option as well.
The other directions are towards the town, or towards the army base.

Just make up your mind, or continue to debate about it.

The spot check was a bit early on my part. One of those "stalker" shots where you see the characters walking outside, and then the camera ducks behind the tree   .


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

As you can see, Bob and I have conspired to taunt the horror elements of the universe with the one thing they abhore, the one thing that sends them into a blood splattering frenzy of gore and destruction: TEEN SEX.

Way to take one for the team, Bob.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 12, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> As you can see, Bob and I have conspired to taunt the horror elements of the universe with the one thing they abhore, the one thing that sends them into a blood splattering frenzy of gore and destruction: TEEN SEX.
> 
> Way to take one for the team, Bob.




*Bows proudly*

Thank you, ROD.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 12, 2005)

Well if you think about it, there is most likely a reason why Brit was in the pink teddy.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Na Na Na I'm not listing Na Na Na 
- Brian


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

Sex.  Deal with it.





And it was thiiiiiiis big!


----------



## zantriel (Sep 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Sex.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! No peeking, lol.


----------



## Jennileerose (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry guys...work...it kills....

*flumps* 

I'll do something more with Shannon....she's still reeling from the shock of it all.

If my job doesn't kill me....I'll try to post more.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> Sorry guys...work...it kills....
> 
> *flumps*
> 
> If my job doesn't kill me....I'll try to post more.





same here


----------



## zantriel (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, me too, 4, 12 hours shifts this week so I may not post much until Sunday.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 19, 2005)

OK guys, opposed athletics checks, or fort saves or whatever.

Did  anyone think about bringing weapons. MMmmh, let's see. Nope, can't find anything IC about grabbing a weapon. [evil grin] lets check unarmed combat proficiency then [/evil grin]


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2005)

I sort of assumed that since I have a holster and put it on last night, that it was part of my morning ritual, but no big deal.

Apposed athletic checks?  What do you mean?

I'm quite proficient unarmed 

On a side note, speed wise, I'm faster (I took the increased speed tallent), so I should eventualy be able to outrun her in a few rounds


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, no way Steph can keep ahead of the gung-ho types. Str is 12, Fort is like +2 or +3. 

Let's see them try and get her back into the cabin without a fight, though.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I thought about grabbing a gun, but Johnny who has never played a RPG did not. He has a hunting/survival knife and I can see him having it on, I did when I went hunting, but since I didn’t say so I’ll let the Dr. decide. I also have the feat for its use.

Rolled a 22


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

Meat knows he isn't going to keep up (and that overexerting himself is likely to lay him out for the day) so he has stopped running and is just walking down the road, hoping that he can help talk some sense into Steph once Brian and Johhny have caught up with her. And nope, no weapon, unless he still has his knife and for in hand from breakfast . Oh, and crap hand 2 hand.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> As is Johnny.
> OOC: Running Fort (1d20+2=22)
> 
> OOC: Grapple Grapple (1d20+3=22)
> ...



I was going to say I hate you, but 9+3 is not 22


----------



## zantriel (Sep 21, 2005)

Oops, my bad, miss wrote that. Been sick that past few days, and I am not thinking right.

Edit: I know what happened, I noticed that someone else uses “Johnny” on the dice roller so I am going to start to use “Johnny Snow” from now on and wrote what I rolled under that name when checking to see if it was being used. I have fixed it, though from now on I will be using Johnny Snow to roll under. (I did roll a 19 though, lol.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

No problem.  Between the two of us, we should be able to catch her and have our way with her and bring her back.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem.  Between the two of us, we should be able to catch her and have our way with her and bring her back.



John is quite happy with Brit, in fact he was thinking about popping the big question this weekend, but then the world ended.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> John is quite happy with Brit, in fact he was thinking about popping the big question this weekend, but then the world ended.



Excuses excuses.  We have to repopulate the world, so get started


----------



## zantriel (Sep 21, 2005)

Well at least he will not have to pay off the ring, lol.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Well at least he will not have to pay off the ring, lol.



"Um, Johny, what's that Washer for?"


----------



## zantriel (Sep 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Um, Johny, what's that Washer for?"



Well, I got her the wrong size, and with everyone dead...


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2005)

you catch up about 500 m downhill from the cabin, just out of sight (evil grin). Describe your actions, guys 'n girls.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Beat you too it, it's all IC


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Well, I got her the wrong size, and with everyone dead...




*Burst into tears.* *"This is how you propose?!?! With a piece of HARDWARE!?!?"*


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Any comments on the game?


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Not enough skin?   
Took a bit to get going, but it's been an interesting ride.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm enjoying it... takes a little bit to get into though, so my posting rate's been kinda slow, sorry.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm having fun!


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm having a blast!

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking forward to mutant wolves.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 22, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Burst into tears.* *"This is how you propose?!?! With a piece of HARDWARE!?!?"*



No, no, I got you this ring, *holds out a ring with an average sized rock to Brit* It’s just… not the right size, but hey who can we show it to now, lol.

That’s a thought though, if everyone was dead, would it be as big of a deal? Yes the ring is a symbol but would it need to be big? But I guess you could just go and get the one you want if everyone was dead.


Odd thoughts after working 12 hours with a cold. Ah… Spiders… get them off, get them off…


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem.  Between the two of us, we should be able to catch her and have our way with her and bring her back.



Wow...fighting over sloppy seconds.  Sorry for beating you to the punch, guys.

And you know, it really _does_ taste like chicken.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Wow...fighting over sloppy seconds.  Sorry for beating you to the punch, guys.
> 
> And you know, it really _does_ taste like chicken.




Loser. Steph would _never_...

Oh, wait. Yes, she did.

Just waiting for those rabid mutant wolves, Doc.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 22, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> No, no, I got you this ring, *holds out a ring with an average sized rock to Brit* It’s just… not the right size, but hey who can we show it to now, lol.
> 
> That’s a thought though, if everyone was dead, would it be as big of a deal? Yes the ring is a symbol but would it need to be big? But I guess you could just go and get the one you want if everyone was dead.




I know a lot of people to whom it would make a difference, regardless of whether or not everyone else is dead.     Shallow people are the same the world over.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 26, 2005)

OK guys, decide what to do IC or i'll start fastforwarding.

Getting cabin fever yet?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Fast-forward, please.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol, I’m enjoying the game as is, but we are trying to get everyone to go swimming, a mainstay in B-movies.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2005)

/ scratches head.

Hmm. OK, swimming it is. A bit odd, but hey, I'd only be worried if I actually had a plotline that needed to be followed, right?

So, who's going and who (if anyone) is staying behind? What are you taking and what are you leaving behind?

Who will down, will someone skinnydip and will the creature from the blue lagoon make a guest appearance? We'll soon find out in the next episode of : B-Movie, The Apocalyps


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll give the game a good prodding tomorrow. It's quitly dying, I fear.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry, I was traveling, but things sort of slowed down for a while last week.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

Doc, I'll be honest. It feels more like a soap opera than a B-Movie horror flick so far.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2005)

Just wait, hehehehehehe. I mean, going swimming. You're asking for it.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Doc, I'll be honest. It feels more like a soap opera than a B-Movie horror flick so far.



Most first halfs are like that.


----------



## zantriel (Oct 5, 2005)

I wasn’t getting any e-mails about the game so I was waiting, plus I got a new game for my B-day (Thanks Fallenangel) and I have been playing it. Sorry about that. Its not dieing, the viewer just hit the pause button while they got popcorn.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 5, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> I wasn’t getting any e-mails about the game so I was waiting, plus I got a new game for my B-day (Thanks Fallenangel) and I have been playing it. Sorry about that. Its not dieing, the viewer just hit the pause button while they got popcorn.




I don't think that ENworld does email notification even if you chose it (although I could be wrong, did they make that active again?).

Hey, don't blame me for not checking the boards. You're up all night, you can't be playing the game that often.

You're welcome, though.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I don't think that ENworld does email notification even if you chose it (although I could be wrong, did they make that active again?).




Email notification is active and very accurate. One of the few boards I'm on where it works 100% as it is supposed to.


----------



## zantriel (Oct 5, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I don't think that ENworld does email notification even if you chose it (although I could be wrong, did they make that active again?).
> 
> Hey, don't blame me for not checking the boards. You're up all night, you can't be playing the game that often.
> 
> You're welcome, though.



Not that often no, but enough, lol. Oh, and I didn't blame you, it is my fault, all mine.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

I believe it only sends you the newest unread message, and won't do so again till you read it though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 5, 2005)

Ah, okay. I know they shut it off about a year or so ago (or something close to that - longer, maybe?) because of server issues. I never really realized that they turned it back on.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

OK guys, sblocking untill the party is together again. Who's going where and who's taking what?


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Johny had a pretty extensive list 

We'll sort it out and get back to you.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

FYI, Jenni moved and has no net access.  She told me to NPC her, so I'm dragging her swimming 

Idealy she should be back friday.


----------



## Jennileerose (Oct 7, 2005)

I live! My NIC was fried so I couldn't get online but  I just got it fixed so I am back! Woot!

What's going on?  Shannon's being dragged swimming eh?  Oy.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

it's alive!


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm back on deck and will suss the IC thread soon (just walked in the door after a 15 hour drive so may not get to things until tomorrow)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Dr. Zombie 
[sblock] I need to cut down a few of my games.  I realy hate to do that, but I thought this one might be a bit easier to duck out of.  I'll continue as long as needed, but if you need an official first victim, I'm volunteering 

FYI - I've already halted a game I was about to start, and am probably droping another 2, a third is about ready to finish, and one of the games I'm running should be over in about a month.  I'm planning on staying in your Eleidean Reaches game.

Just let me know what you want to do and how to handle it.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 13, 2005)

very very busy IRL, but not forgotten 'bout this game, will update asap


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

VERY busy  Can't wait to kick on, it feels like it's just about to get very bloody I mean interesting


----------



## zantriel (Oct 26, 2005)

I’ve been taking some time away from posting; I haven’t been feeling very creative. I’ve had this happen before; I just needed to take a short break.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm around, but I've been really busy lately at work and have less time for posting. I'm considering dropping a few games, but haven't decided yet. If I do, this would, unfortunately, be one of them. Maybe I could just die a gory death?

I know taitzu is having internet troubles.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Zombie, it seems several of us are either thinking of cutting down or are just out of creative juices.  I know you're busy, so we can put this on hold if you like.  Might make it easier.

BTW, Jennilee have moved twice, and just got her dialup set back up, so she sould be available eventualy.


----------



## Jennileerose (Oct 27, 2005)

I live! Honest!

Gah....stupid having to deal with destructive, pot smoking landlords.  Oy...

This place is better.  Now if I just didn't have the hour commute to work.  >_<


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

OK, I guess I'm to blame. Real life is just too busy at the moment for me to keep up a good posting rate.

So what, We call this quits and everyone goes their happy way, no hard feelinges?


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

I can keep up at a slower pace, or we can disolve, or you can kill us one by one like you intended 

Whatever everyone else is up for, but it seems much of us are looking for more time.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

To be honest, I'd like to keep this game going, but at my own pace. I can run this for a group, but if only one or two people want to continue, hell, a lot of B-movies end with just one or two heroes left standing.

I do my best to update whenever possible, but between my wife, my two kids, and my work as a surgical registrar, I don't have much time left. But I'm willing to keep going for whoever wants to.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

I can stay for a slow paced game.  I think I can manage a post a week


----------



## Jennileerose (Oct 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I can stay for a slow paced game.  I think I can manage a post a week




*agrees with Tim* I'm okay with the slower pace as I work 6-7 days a week.

This is the only RP I have really...(other than another adventure on these boards) so I really don't want to give it up....s'just that things went crazy with my housing and stuff with little to no warning.  Sorry about that.


Jennilee


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm keen to keep going but would like to see everyone posting at least 10 times a day  Seriously!

Nah, just jokes Joyce, I'm happy with the slow game, it can join all the other slow ones I'm in


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, when did we start using first names?   

Not that I realy mind...


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry Bront it's a phrase, I didn't realise Joyce was your real name


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sorry Bront it's a phrase, I didn't realise Joyce was your real name



I thought you were talking to DrZombie actualy.  Jen used my name.  Of couse, since I've actualy met her, she has an excuse


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

I was. I realised that. I thought it was a good chance to put one out there anyway


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I was. I realised that. I thought it was a good chance to put one out there anyway



It's entirely possable that my parents kidnapped me at birth, renamed me, and have not told me of this for a long time, and may name realy is Joyce.    

But not likely.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Only a choice few of us really know the truth my friend


----------



## zantriel (Oct 27, 2005)

The slow posting is fine by me, I would like to keep the game going, even if it is only one or two posts a week.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool, that relieves me of some guilt i've been having.
But on the other hand, expect some more posting this weekend since i'm on call and thus have some time to kill.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

just jokes joyce, is that one of them australian aliteration thingies?
btw, have you read 'the lost continent, ', by T Pratchett?


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah one of those

Yes I have, I'm a big Pratchett fan, through no fault of my own  My mum always purchases me the new Pratchett as soon as it is released in hardback. Here I am 36 and my mum is still buying me books - cool huh


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 28, 2005)

I allways wait for the pocket to keep my book-bills down. I've allways wanted to play a picthie in a rpg.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

Just to throw my two cents in... I'd be happier with a slow posting rate as well - 1-2 time a week would suit me great.


----------



## zantriel (Nov 29, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Just to throw my two cents in... I'd be happier with a slow posting rate as well - 1-2 time a week would suit me great.



Too slow... too slowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

what...sorry, fell asleep. I'm still keen to resolve this mystery, IS everyone else on board if the DM is? Although it has been over 2 weeks since DZ's been on.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I guess I didn't mean that slow... I think I kinda forgot or was waiting for the GM to post in the "at the lake" thread, but I could have posted before now, sorry....


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 29, 2005)

I think I'm out, everyone. Thanks for the game!


----------



## zantriel (Nov 29, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I didn't mean that slow... I think I kinda forgot or was waiting for the GM to post in the "at the lake" thread, but I could have posted before now, sorry....



I think everyone was waiting for the GM, to see what the rolls were for. Until we hear from the him we can’t be sure if the game will continue, unless we want to take over and just keep going, lol.


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

GM has been gone for a long time, longer than his profile indicates.  I think we're done unfortunately


----------



## zantriel (Nov 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> GM has been gone for a long time, longer than his profile indicates.  I think we're done unfortunately




True, his last post was a month ago, that sure seems like a dead game to me.

So here:
Johnny, not sure what it was he saw keeps an eye out for what he hopes is the lost hikers. A short while passes when suddenly a group of foliage cover soldiers pop up from the nearby underbrush. “Don’t move!” they yell at the gathered teens. Everyone jumps out of their skins but manage to calm down enough to not get shot. “What the hell do you think you are doing, don’t you know this area is under military control?”

Johnny answers with a unsteady voice, “No sir, we are camping in my families cabin not far from here. What is going on, we heard some weird stuff on the radio before everything went dead?”

The soldier talking slings his rifle and moves forward. “Well the short of it is a formally unknown attacked us, and though they were beaten they managed to inflict some major damage, thank God it was localized to key points and not everywhere.” He makes a hand gesture and the other soldiers lower their weapons. ”So What’s your names?”

The teens give their names and it is soon discovered that their families managed to survive the attack and are in a rescue shelter. Everyone including those who are at the cabin are rounded up and returned to their families. 

Johnny proposes to Brit after they find their families, and are soon married. The group as a whole joins in the rebuilding effort and await their next adventure.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 7, 2005)

It was fun kids - I'll move this to my dead thread place.

Cheers

Daz


----------

